# Mountain Bike Ride Packing List



## mfranklin01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Just a thought but...

Has anybody thought about making a thread and having it be a sticky of the 
most common things to pack on a ride?
I've only been looking on mtbr for a couple of weeks now and I have noticed that
many ppl in the newb section ask what to carry on rides? While the information 
is extremely helpful (it helped me make out my pack for sure) I'm sure some 
of the people are getting tired of always posting the same information over 
and over again. Like I said just a thought :idea:


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Good idea.


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

That is a great idea.

Here's my $0.02.

*Things to absolutely buy before riding:*
-- Good, quality helmet (non-negotiable)
-- Some way to carry water (bottle or camelbak).

*Things that are definitely recommended before riding:*
-- Bike shorts
-- A CamelBak-type product to carry both water and gear
-- Spare tubes
-- Tire levers (2)
-- A quality mini-pump (don't skimp with a cheap one, trust me)
-- Tube patch kit
-- Good, quality minitool (Topeak Alien II, Crank Bros, or Park Tool offer nice ones)
-- Gloves

*Other things that I've learned the hard way to keep in my hydro pack:*
-- Energy gel or some other form of anti-bonk
-- Handi wipes and/or a little bottle of purell - makes cleaning hands easy for repairs or first aid
-- Those small alcohol pads that you get with other stuff - good to clean tubes for patches and are nice for first aid
-- Some form of basic ID w/ pertinent medical info
-- Cell phone (reception capabilities permitting)
-- Spare chain links, PowerLinks (2), & a good chain-breaker tool (if not on minitool)
-- A spare rear derailleur hanger
-- A comprehensive first aid kit (such as a hiker kit from REI, etc)
-- Zip-ties in assorted sizes
-- A coupla feet of duct tape (just fold it around itself for a nice compact package)
-- Bug juice
-- Shock pump (optional)
-- Small but powerful flashlight (you never know!)
-- Pliers - I keep a small, cheapie Leatherman knockoff in my pack. It works for the few occassions I need it.
-- Spoke wrench (if not on minitool)
-- Some cash
-- Some form of a sharp blade.

I'm sure others will have great ideas; I'm undoubtedly forgetting something...

Cheers, Chris


----------



## mfranklin01 (Jun 10, 2007)

thats a great post chris. i really think that a sticky like this would be helpful to all newbs (myself included)


----------



## jeff193 (Jun 13, 2007)

And when it comes to your multi-tool, make sure you have an allen key for EVERY allen bolt on the bike. Its always the one you dont have that you really need.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Good idea! Stuck.


----------



## Spifficus (Jul 24, 2006)

A couple of safety pins, for temp repairs of torn Camelbak straps, broken zippers, etc.


----------



## macmac (May 16, 2007)

is that not a lot of stuff to carry? thats like practically carrying a bike store with you


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

macmac said:


> is that not a lot of stuff to carry? thats like practically carrying a bike store with you


I have two sets of packing lists. One is the local ride ( ie, bearable hike bike out to car) and the other is the all day ride in the boonies kit. The list above is pretty extensive - you can divide bits of it between people if there is a group of you.


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

It's depends on the ride but this things will always be in my CB - 
1. Spare tubes
2. Tire levers
3. Pump (Topeak)
4. Mini Tool (Topeak or Park-Tool)
5. Chain Tool + Power Links (Park-Tool - Sram)
6. Phone
7. Water  
This my MUST take for any ride from 1 - 4 hours.


----------



## lancele (Jun 20, 2007)

I carry the Topeak Alien II multitool, glueless patch kit, and FibreFix reusable foldable kevlar spoke in my small saddle bag; a mini-pump next to the watter bottle cage; and have some duck tape wrapped around the seatpost (just in case steel frame breaks I can fix it with tape  ). (Actually, I really do have some versatile duck tape around the seatpost.)

Luckily, since I use tire liners, I haven't had any flats.

This may be useful to some people: From my experience, I've noticed that mountain bike tires (26 inches) are easier to remove on one side than the other. One side usually takes at least 2 tire levers to remove, while the other side can be removed with just my hands (by pressing the tire down and outwards) or just one lever. Again this is from my experience with the tires I've owned, so you may want to verify this on your own with your tires.


----------



## chewie_52 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great list...except I have a misunderstanding on the chain stuff. I have a SRAM PC 971 chain w/ Powerlink. Do I need to carry spare chain links AND powerlinks? Do I still need a chain tool even though I have powerlink?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I use SRAM chains too and carry a spare powerlink & chain tool. I've used both on rides numerous times.


----------



## Timeless (Mar 23, 2007)

chewie_52 said:


> Great list...except I have a misunderstanding on the chain stuff. I have a SRAM PC 971 chain w/ Powerlink. Do I need to carry spare chain links AND powerlinks? Do I still need a chain tool even though I have powerlink?


yes because normally you chain will break some where other than the power link so you have to removed the damage link and then replace it with a power link. Only way to remove a damage link is with a chain break.

You can skip the the extra chain links for a ride and just ride with you chain shorten by a link. Generally it not going to be a big deal just you have to make sure you do not use big big gear combos (and if you where you are screwing up any how) I road out with a chain missing a link before and it really did not effect me at all since the gears I couldnt use I never should in my right mind any how.

spare power link just makes putting your chain back on easier.


----------



## chewie_52 (Jun 12, 2006)

CraigH said:


> I use SRAM chains too and carry a spare powerlink & chain tool. I've used both on rides numerous times.


So, I would need would be spare powerlinks?...and not regular spare links?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I carry a short piece of chain too, but I've never had to use it. Usually when I've had to use the spare powerlink & chain break is when I've snapped a chain or twisted it. 

You use the chain break to remove the damaged section and then the powerlink to put it back together to get out. If you have to do this it is time to replace your chain for the next ride.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*I ride with Craig H*

that way no matter what breaks, Craig has _at least_ 1/2 bike in spare parts from which to beg a replacement.

j/k, but I couldn't resist. Even when I do have the tools (like last Friday) Craig whips his repair tools out faster than the proverbial speeding bullet.

Jim


----------



## Chris130 (Mar 28, 2005)

Concerning the spare chain links, I just throw in whatever I cut off from the original chain when I first put it on - usually about 4 or 5 links. If absolutely necessary, then I could replace a damaged section of chain with that & 2 PowerLinks and hopefully not "lose" any chain length. Of couse, as was mentioned earlier, another option is to simply cut out the trashed section of chain and use one PowerLink to reconnect the remaining chain - it will be shorter (so you would need to be _very careful_ using your gears), but it should be good enough to get you home without walking!

Cheers, Chris


----------



## HappyHooker47 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hmmm sounds like I need to get a neub pack going. I have one of the old Camel backs before they had pockets. Well my other one is a 3 day Patrol Pack, Camel Back Mother load. Slightly to large for biking. hehehe


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

CraigH said:


> I carry a short piece of chain too, but I've never had to use it. Usually when I've had to use the spare powerlink & chain break is when I've snapped a chain or twisted it.
> 
> You use the chain break to remove the damaged section and then the powerlink to put it back together to get out. If you have to do this it is time to replace your chain for the next ride.


So, master bike fixer, what would you do with this real life on the trail situation? We decided there was no real on-trail fix, but the guys were ready to dismantle the brakes on someone's second bike when we got back to the campground. I voted to go home. :skep:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

JimC. said:


> that way no matter what breaks, Craig has _at least_ 1/2 bike in spare parts from which to beg a replacement.
> 
> j/k, but I couldn't resist. Even when I do have the tools (like last Friday) Craig whips his repair tools out faster than the proverbial speeding bullet.
> 
> Jim


riding with people more skilled at bike mechanics that you are is a good thing.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

At the Jasper gathering way back when I cracked the linkage plates on my old Sunn in the middle of a 20 mile loop.










I was able to ride out from trail to the highway (~5 miles) and ride back to the trail head (~5 miles) by jaming a correctly sized stick between the seat statys and seat tube held in place by a couple of straps. I had to jam the front derailleur with a small wedge rock to keep it in gear as I had to remove the front derailleur cable.










For a broken brake lever I think I would have removed the broken lever blade and looked around to see if I could find a stick that could be wittled (sp?) away to substitute to at least get some front braking.

On the bike I've used for off road touring I installed Avid mechanical brakes specifically because if I brake a lever or damage a cable finding parts for a mechanical lever or v-brake at a small town bike shop should be a lot easier than finding specific parts for hydraulic disk brakes. (My 2 other main bikes have hydraulic brakes though.)


----------



## krcweekend warrior (Mar 31, 2007)

By the way all that stuff you've all listed though a really good idea to have, may be alot to carry on the trail. I don't even take that much stuff on patrols in combat. My idea is to distribute the stuff among your buds if your group stays close. Oh and two way radios come in handy if one of the guys way in front of you has the new tube and you have a flat


----------



## XCCommuter (Jul 6, 2007)

Other than the "things I've learned the hard way..." stuff, I carry all the other gear, plus four other items (all in my CamelBak): a small first-aid kit (day-hike level, with added poison ivy soap), a snake-bite kit (might work, might not, but I feel better having it on board, and it's tiny), a cell phone, and a GPS unit. I don't normally use the GPS on a trail, but if I got really, really lost, it'd be nice, or if (God forbid) I needed to call in emergency help or came across someone else who needed it, I could give a lat-long coordinate of my position. 

The whole package is pretty light, really. The GPS unit (Garmin eTrex) is the heaviest part -- maybe 300 grams?


----------



## krcweekend warrior (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got an etrex aswell, its a great little asset to have. Mine has literally saved my @ss.
It got me out of some bad neighborhoods. I recommend saving a waypoint at the start of the trail and letting it track for the whole ride. That will enable you to find the fast or shortest way out or go back exactly the way you came. And as a bonus if you find a section of trail you like you can set a waypoint and get back to it easily.


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Key essential: Toilet paper. When the roll in your bathroom has a day or two left on it, steal it. toss it in a plastic sandwich bag, press flat. Yup, its an essential. If you are in a place where TP paper litter is a problem, bring matches to burn the paper when you are through. 


Other things on my list not previously mentioned. 
--15mm wrench for SS axles (mine is cut down box wrench purchased from local pawn shop for $1.00) Ghetto Jetro Tule.
--Map of trail area. (In case you really have mechanical breakdowns, and you need to find the best way to walk back home / to your car.)


----------



## CouchRiding (Jul 21, 2007)

Like others I have a local loadout and a deep wilderness load.

Local is:
Helmet
Small Camel Bak
Cell Phone
Cash
Drivers Lincense
Blue Cross Medical Insurance card!

Wilderness load is:
Large Camel Bak-pack
Helmet
Gloves
1 spare tube
1 patch kit
2 CO2 bottles
2 tire spoons
Multi Bike tool
Small Swiss Army knife (smallest basic one with blade, tweezers, and scissors)
Small First Aid kit with advil, tylenol, disinfectant wipes, guaze, band aids etc..
Granola bars, 1 per estimated day of possible "being lost" not for trail consumption
1 extra full bladder for camel-bak if this is going to be an all day thing.
1 keychain size LED flashlight
Light jacket if WX is expected
1 small tube of Loc-Tite-- most *****en way to quick fix loose hardware--- Consider crazy glue in the first aid kit to use in leiu of stiches, loc-tite is hardware only.
Cell phone
Drivers License
Medical Insurance card
Cash


Now for the arguement of "Oh my gosh thats so much weight"--- My bike is over 35lbs, a back pack isn't going to make a difference, and if you do it enough you don't even feel it.


----------



## CouchRiding (Jul 21, 2007)

One more VERY important thing... PLAN AHEAD PEOPLE!

In my cell phone I have the phone numbers stored for the local forrest ranger district. Handy in case you find a down rider, large wildlife, or other very important trail matter like a hillbilly shooting a gun at Bikers!


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

quick.. somebody help.... what's the number for 911? (I couldn't resist.)

Okay you're right. Having the ranger's phone number is a really good idea.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

zipzit said:


> Key essential: Toilet paper. When the roll in your bathroom has a day or two left on it, steal it. toss it in a plastic sandwich bag, press flat. Yup, its an essential. If you are in a place where TP paper litter is a problem, bring matches to burn the paper when you are through.


How about NOT burning it and packing it out? Zip locks are good for that. Many areas are under fire restrictions and one stray spark...... Leave No Trace principles, which apply to bikers too, are a great guideline.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

on my first trail ride i carried water, a sweater, a spare tube, a pump and a utility knife


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

How about one of those small size dirty magazines in case you wreck and are stranded with nothing to do for hours?


----------



## Mark71 (Jul 30, 2007)

You never know who is watching... :nono:


----------



## MtnBikerDan (Aug 9, 2005)

Water Pack : 
contents

pumps - tire and shock
multi tool w/ chain tool + Power link
Duct tape - doubles as field expedient bandage.
old Toe strap
12 ft. para cord - splinting, survival accessory. 
Toilet Paper / paper towels - Mountain money
a shell jacket
Lighter - for the nugz yo.
folding lock blade - pig sticker for defence.
Cell Phone, ID + I.C.E info in case you are found unconcious.

Always have a gear bag in the car:
with a fresh change of clothes for after ride.
Antibacterial wet wipes are great to have = perfect for GI showers and first aid wound cleaning.
a "road rash" First aid kit - nice to have after a blood letting ride, which for begginers, Scrapes and abrasion and bruising seems common. 
Arnica salve - reduces bruising


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

Mark71 said:


> You never know who is watching... :nono:


Hey, exhibitionism isn't all that bad. Besides, for every exhibitionist out there, there is at least one voyeur...:ihih:


----------



## Maurini (Jul 11, 2007)

*Brake Lever*

I was looking at the broken brake lever (apparently from spanking a tree) and it brought back memories of when I did exactly the same thing. A buddy told me to not tighten down the brake lever clamps onto the bar so much. GREAT IDEA

I'm not talking about having them loose enough that they flop all over the place, but instead leave them loose enough so that when a tree gets in you way they simply rotate around your bars instead of snapping off. I have never had a lever move under normal use, but they do move when you hit things. This has saved me a few times after arguing with large immovables objects.


----------



## NachoBroadway (Aug 10, 2007)

Great Sticky Post


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

This is what I carry with me:










Camelbak (4 Litres capacity including bottle)
Helmet
Shoes
Wallet
Phone
Keys
Multi Tool
Leatherman Tool
Chain Tool
9 Spd Chain
Tube
Patch Kit
Derailleur Hanger
Spoke Wrench
Tire Levers (big ones)
Shock Pump
Tire Pump
Folding Knife (worn on waist)
Simple First Aid Kit / Whistle/Compass/Thermometer Combo
Gloves

I have a frame pack I put my food & camera in. I usually also have a microfiber cloth which is handy for wiping glasses, sweat or whatever.


----------



## pdgarrison (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh snap Mtn Biker Dan I thought I a was all alone in this forum as far as nugz go.....you made me laugh.....oh yeah and good idea too.....


----------



## Barkdog (Aug 29, 2004)

I think these've probably been mentioned, but just in case here's a few ideas that I think aren't as common:

zip ties
first aid kit
duct tape
lighter (in case I'm stuck out overnight -- never used it so far!)


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 13, 2007)

I see alot of people recommending cell phones (which I agree with), but due to the fact they are so freaking delicate, any recommendations on a padded case? And thanks for this sticky, really helpful good info!


----------



## F3RGETTE (Oct 8, 2007)

My hubby has a great list with a good explanations of why you need each item. We each have an under-seat bag that holds it all (including a cellphone) and keeps it all pretty well protected and it's packed tight enough not to rattle around. Another option would be to put it in your hydration bag (if you wear one with a big enough pocket).

http://one9.us/blog/archives/11


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks. I just realized that I have bubble wrap here at work and can wrap my cell in that, and it will fit nicely in my under-seat bag. I'm looking at that Alien II as well..


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

I just put mine in a zip lock bag, and then carry it in one of the top pocket of the pack. (My flip style cell already has a leather case belt clip thing to protect it.)
I haven't killed a cell yet and I've been riding with them for about 7 years now.

Great user name BTW!


----------



## eclane78 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the info from everyone. I am a newb, but a very excited newb. I was just wondering this the other day. All I purchased the first day was a bike and a helmet. but those were pretty good buys.


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

These are all good lists, but I would like to add, When selecting the Items for your kit, try to get them in fluorescent colors. This makes them easy to find/see when it gets dark, or when dropped into leaves and bushes, or when your packing things up after the mishap. Due to odd days off I ride solo alot, on rugged, remote trails. space blanket, knife With 5"+ blade oh yea and a rescue whistle.(you can hear a whistle farther than a voice!)

REMEMBER: The person you should rely on most for your rescue is YOU!

(edit add-on) Self-reliance is a key element in any outdoor endevor, and as someone stated," a well maintained bike can lessen or eliminate the need for you to carry alot of stuff." For the most part this is true, but accidents do happen, and you may not be the person who benefits from your bag of tricks. I've always enjoyed the fact that we (mountain bikers) look out for each other.
next time you see someone off the side of the trail, and you say, "You got everything you need?" you'll get something back, something money can't buy, "trail-cred".


----------



## man-bites-dog (Nov 26, 2007)

zipzit said:


> If you are in a place where TP paper litter is a problem, bring matches to burn the paper when you are through.


I wouldn't toast my marsh mellows over that camp fire!!!!!!!!!!!!

TP literally saved my ass once!!!! I just roll it around itself and put it in a small ziploc bag sans the cardboard roll. Added weight is not a worry. I burry my donations once done.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

CraigH said:


> For a broken brake lever I think I would have removed the broken lever blade and looked around to see if I could find a stick that could be wittled (sp?) away to substitute to at least get some front braking.
> 
> On the bike I've used for off road touring I installed Avid mechanical brakes specifically because if I brake a lever or damage a cable finding parts for a mechanical lever or v-brake at a small town bike shop should be a lot easier than finding specific parts for hydraulic disk brakes. (My 2 other main bikes have hydraulic brakes though.)


Yes! I carry one brake cable and one shifter cable when I go on the trails. Everyone makes fun of my for doing so because it is rare to brake one but I am waiting for the day when one of them do! I work at a bike shop and have had 3 people last summer say they ripped a line with their hydros.

As for the extra hanger and chain breaker, that is a very good idea! My friend broke ripped her rear der. clean off. We did not have an extra hanger but I did have a chain breaker! Just shortened the chain and made it a single speed!


----------



## DieselAndDust (Aug 28, 2007)

*Tons of gear*

Man, I use to take all kinds of stuff on the trail with me back when I was 24 years old and had just started riding... I was a rolling bike shop and first aid kit. I did this for about 2 years.

Here I am 42 years old and you know what I found out... a good dialed in bike, good technic, and good riding skills will eliminated the need for me to carry most everything except the following.

When I ride local trails (15 to 20 miles a loop) I carry water and the keys to my jeep and a whistle... that's it. Rarely do I ever have bike failure and in the last 10 years I've only had to push the bike out once.

On Longer Mountain Epics, I carry a spare tube, a pump, compass, whistle, bee sting kit, food bars and gel, plenty of water and chain tool, zip ties, a spoke wrench and a park tool multi allen wrench tool. Rarely do I ever find I need to use any of them either.

You could prepare for the worst... but I would recommend inspecting your bike before and after every ride... then adjust it, dial it in as need so that when you're back on the trail it's hooked up and no issues exist. Continue to carry your list of goods and see what you don't use anymore and leave them in the vehicle at the trail head....

Keep weeding out the gear your taking until your carrying only what you really need. I think you'll find you don't need most of that stuff on the trail except on rare occasions, but not carrying is going to make the ride more pleasurable, because you won't be carrying a load pack each ride.

That's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

good thread! I use a cammel back, and cary my crank bros multi tool ( bought that because it has all of the hex key wrenches I'd need for just about anything on my bike, plus chain breaker, tire spoons and such). I also carry my Cell phone, one or 2 Energy bars, and spare tube. I never used to cary a spare tube, untill i got a flat on a trail in Tahoe and had to walk the bike for 2 miles back to my friends truck to change it. there is not really one kit for everyone, but theese are some great ideas on which we should all base our packs off of.


----------



## Becca (Jan 14, 2008)

Awesome thread guys...all great ideas. What's the best for dehydration? Something with electrolites obviously, but what's good?


----------



## HomerJay1973 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey, in response to previous post, Camelbak do something called Elixir which are water soluble tablets containing essential electrolytes etc. Only available in the USA at the moment but in the UK I use Nuun Hydration Tablets which do the same thing and are very effective. Would also recommend some kind of Carb/Protein drink depending on how long you intend being out on the trail. The following link provides sone basic advice:

http://www.susport.org.uk/assets/good practice/hydration advice sheet.pdf it's aimed at runners but the info is still relevant.

My own pack contains multi-tool, spare tube, patches, tyre levers, pump and a couple of CO2 cartridges, small set of lights and batteries, a whistle, small folding pocket knife, small first-aid kit, mobile phone and a light waterproof jacket. For longer trips I use a Camelbak with more capacity and throw in additional clothing layers in case the weather changes, evergy bars/gels and a map of where I'm going. Being in the UK I don't feel the need to carry a snake bite kit of something to fight off bears with.

I appreciate what previous posts have said about not needing much stuff if your bike is well sorted (which both mine are) but there is always room for the basics in case you meet someone who is well well prepared. I still see people on the trails I ride most often on a bike they picked up from a department store for the change in their pocket and think they can throw on a track suit and an old pair of trainers and go mountain biking.

Also, one of the most important things you can take with you is knowledge of the area you are going to. If it's not somewhere you are familiar with, do a bit of research, look at the map of the area before you go and find out where there are facilities to get to should the need arise.

*Tell someone where you are going and when you expect to be back, especially if you are going on your own.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Becca (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey thanks so much for that information. I'm definitely going to look into the tablets. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

Great post guys. Thanks for opening my eyes to a couple of things I hadn't thought of. I have been only riding for a month now and I purposely ride in the city with a backpack with my heavy U-lock in it and other stuff. This basically has helped increase the time in building strength in my legs and prepare me for longer wilderness rides. 

Now I didn't see any mention of personal protection. I definitely take a can of pepper spray on my rides just in case.

Oh, and I didn't see mention of eyewear. I like to wear sunglasses or normal clear lenses during a ride. Between the bugs that fly in your face, the mud that whips off your tires, and the branches that can run across your face, I like to have eye protection.


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

On the frame - a water bottle and a pump.
In the seat bag: 2 spare tubes, levers, tube repair kit complete with a small bottle of acetone and a piece of cloth, multitool, a small Leatherman-like tool, locking pliers, a few chain links, separate chain tool, spare derailleur hanger, miscellaneous bolts and nuts, a Schraeder-Presta adjuster. 
In the waist bag - first aid kit, including plasters, bandage, glucose pills, a small bottle of alcohol. A head light. Spare batteries. A few cable fasteners. In the summer - 3 half of a litre bottles of frozen water. In the winter, depending on the weather expected, 2 bottles of water and a light coat or 1 bottle and a rain suit. 
On the belt of waist bag - cell phone in the holster of multitool.
Edit: in both my other languages "plaster" stands for bandaid.......really carrying plaster on me would be a bit uncomfortable............LOL
My mistake, sorry.......


----------



## KaizerSozay (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wanted to add that it is helpful to carry a small pack of baby wipes. Good for cleaning but more important for when nature calls.

The one time I forgot to pack these was the one time I REALLY needed them. I got back to the trail head without my t-shirt. 

My buddies were wondering where it was and that is when I explained that it had to be sacrificed for the greater good.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

On the subject of space blankets and five inch blades, I recommend a book called "98.6 Degrees: The Art of Keeping your @$$ Alive!" by Cody Lundin.

I used to buy lots of Clif bars, but I don't anymore. If I'm on a ride long enough to need more than just a couple of gels, I like to bring a baked potato. I coat them in olive oil and salt and bake them. Try it.

I used to bring a multitool and a leatherman and a swiss army knife, but I eventually got sick of the convenience and miniaturization. Now I carry regular shop tools in a zippered transparent vinyl bank deposit envelope. Once you edit your kit down to what you need, it doesn't weigh much more than three multitools. Wrapping each tool in obnoxious day-glo tape is a good idea.

I also have a small bottle of synthetic chain lube in my tool bag. Crossing a few creeks can clean your bike up pretty well, for better or worse. I like to shut my chain up as soon as it starts talking.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Space blanket is a very good idea. Two friends got lost dirt biking in the mountains and it started getting cold, windy and rain showers. They built a small fire but the wind and rain was enough to keep them awake. So they tried to use one of those 99 cent cheapo space blankets and it ripped in two pieces that were almost too small to be useful. They spent the night spooning by a tiny fire with a couple pieces of shredded space blanket.

The next day they figured thier way out and bought a QUALITY space blanket for under $10. The cigarette lighter, whistle, compass, folding knife (w/tweezers is a life saver), parachute cord, snack bars, GPS, cell phone, hydration tablets, super glue in place of stitches, Leatherman, small light (love my Petzel LED headlamp with the red lense, batteries last up to 80 hours on low setting), etc are all great ideas too! Great thread!

Link to the Petzel Tikka Plus...their site is slooow...got mine at REI along with the colored lense set:
http://en.petzl.com/petzl/LampesProduits?Produit=463


----------



## steelworx (Aug 30, 2007)

Lesson learned the hard way! While on an 8.6 mile ride in boonies, a ride with my 19 yr. old and 15 yr. old 1st timer nephews turned into a 6 hr. nightmare after 19 yr. old went thru water(2 miles into ride,16 oz. bottle) and was complaining of cramps.I gave him my 100 oz. camelbak to get thru ride but he kept stopping to walk, extremely muddy conditions along with unfamiliar trails ( OH! did I mention that I forgot the map in the truck.)led to a high level of anxiety on my part. Had to be extracted to trailhead by Park Rangers.What I learned from the experiance.
1. Never make an assumption about the conditioning/fitness of someone you've never ridden with before.(Iassumed because he was 19 and I am 43 ,he would be in at least as good a shpe as I.)

2. Bring more water than you need.(I never thought we'd blow thru 132 ozs. of water,)

3.****** ALWAYS REMEMBER THE MAP!!!!!! (even if it's a fairly simple trail)

4. Toilet paper or wipes.( didn't have to go when we left but after so much unexpected time in woods ,surplus of leaves to do the job only reinforces the rule to plan ahead!)


----------



## johnnyelohssa (Jun 13, 2007)

*Eyewear*

 I noticed eyewear was mentioned to keep out bugs and other stuff. i wouldnt use plain sunglasses though, you should find a set thats shatter proof, so if something happens you dont get pieces of plastic in youe eyeballs out in the boonies. i use a set of safety glasses with differant lens for differant light levels, ou can get them at hardware store for less than 20 bucks and they'll take a good bashing.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

Great thread! My addition: Spare seat bolt (the one that secures seat to post). I broke 2 before I learned my lesson. I've got a few other nuts and bolts as well. I add to the spare parts bag anytime I brake something small. But I refuse to carry spare big stuff. 

I carry a lightweight bike multi-tool, and a heavy leatherman type multi-tool. I hate carrying that leatherman, but it gets used, so I keep it. I also have a dog-bone shaped tool with 5 allen sizes and a flat screwdriver. I think that gets used the most, both on and off trail. 

Here's a good suggestion I don't think I saw yet: paper and writing instrument (a wooden pencil is the most versatile/repairable), to record names and numbers, addresses, etc. This saved me a lot of trouble after 2 different dog-bite incidents. I call this my dog bite kit. 

I carry a couple tire levers, but I try to never use them. It's good to be able to change a tire without tools, and this is a good way to stay proficient. I keep them in my pack in case I need them to help someone with less cooperative equipment. 

On short rides, I leave the water in the car. That saves a lot of weight! On longer rides, I drink a lot of water beforehand, and carry less. 

I wrap all my tools inside an old rag to eliminate rattling, secure it with a big rubber band, and keep it in my fanny pack. The rag is also good to have for other uses. It makes a good tools/parts tray during the repair, and helps with cleanup after.


----------



## TahoeBoy (Mar 25, 2008)

Great info here. The one thing that I wanted to add is.....Get to know your bike. If you are the one maintaining, fixing, or upgrading then you will know the bike from top to bottom. I know so many others who may be good riders, but don't know the ups and downs of wrenching. When you do break down on the trail, you will know exactly how to fix it.

Just my .02


----------



## 2crank (Jul 26, 2007)

*I thought it was crazy...*

when I first started riding a year ago and read these posts, I thought, "that is a ton of stuff to take". Now I have gotten my feet wet, and want to take longer and longer rides, as well as ride in new places farther away from the safety of "home" (i.e. close to my LBS) I realized I needed to get some of the stuff listed. Also what changed my mind; I never took my cellphone with me or ID card/License. It was late and I had no way of letting anyone know I was ok. So, I stocked up:

-Camelback 3 liter with plenty of pockets
-Crank brothers muti-tool
-Spare tube
-Master link
-Tire lever
-cell phone
-Driver's license
-Tire Guage

Once I did this, I also found my riding improved. I didn't have to ride as "scared" as I did before to avoid flats and such. Worse case scenario I could fix it.


----------



## jackmcmanus21 (May 19, 2008)

Tduro...good call on the extra nuts and bolts...I've been there as well. Did anyone mention a locking mechanism (chain, etc.)?


----------



## eightballrj (Apr 12, 2008)

Guys that are allergic to stings... bring that EpiPen! It saved my grandfather's life more than once.


----------



## JDougherty07 (Apr 23, 2008)

One thing I doubt Manu people carry is a wistle one reason is of I fall off the trail and brake both my legs I can get someones attention if they are close and also where I ride there is a lot of bear and I can scare them off by blowing on it. And it is easily stowed hanging from sternum strap on my CB


----------



## DieselAndDust (Aug 28, 2007)

JDougherty07 said:


> One thing I doubt Manu people carry is a wistle one reason is of I fall off the trail and brake both my legs I can get someones attention if they are close and also where I ride there is a lot of bear and I can scare them off by blowing on it. And it is easily stowed hanging from sternum strap on my CB


Yea this is a must if you ask me. I carry a whistle on every ride, hooked to my camel back's shoulder strap. I also use a "safeTband" this is a red band with a first-aid cross on it. Inside it contains my blood type, info about what I'm allergic to... in my case Bees and people to contact if I'm injured.


----------



## mgood (May 27, 2008)

I'm a relative newbie to cycling far from civilization, maybe not in years, but in actual experience.
But I'm an Eagle Scout and learned to be prepared.
I've spent a lot of time in the outdoors, hiking, camping, backpacking, hunting, fishing, canoeing, etc. I've had ample opportunities to say "I should have brought a . . . " (The Boy Scouts don't just tell you to "be prepared," they give you plenty of chances to learn the hard way  )

Looking over your lists, there are a lot of good ideas that I need to add to my gear. Some of it I never would have thought of until I needed it, some that I should have thought of long ago because it's basic stuff I'd carry on a day hike, so it should go on a bike trip too.

I usually ride solo. That's not necessarily by choice, just no one around here to ride with except a doctor who rides long-distance road trips and would smoke me in about ten minutes. I wouldn't even ask to go with him until I'm in much better shape and/or have a faster bike for highway riding. (Then again, having a doctor along could be handy when things go wrong.  )

Helmet, Oakley sunglasses, and at least half a liter of water are things I ALWAYS take.
I usually, but not always, have riding gloves too.









My junk bag goes everywhere the bike goes. It has a shoulder strap so that I can pull it off and carry it in with me if I have to leave the bike locked up outside somewhere.









The cable lock is absolutely wasted weight on most trips out in the boonies. But it comes in handy when leaving the bike outside the store/mall/gym and expecting to find it when you come back. Might be left at home when not needed. (But might be needed when left at home.)









Ancient air pump still works great and weighs practically nothing. Has built in pressure gauge. Doesn't work on the newfangled valvestems my current bike has without an adapter that could be easily lost. I've been meaning to get a new one that I won't need the adapter for.

















Little tool kit. I have fixed a few flats on the trail. If there's a thorn in the area, I'll find it.
I usually carry a spare tube too. But I seem to have used mine and not replaced it. (Put that on my "to get" list.)









More toilet paper than anyone could reasonably expect to need. But some people say I'm full of sh!t.

I also usually carry a Swiss Army Knife and/or Leatherman Tool and/or a good size lockblade knife.

Drivers License, if not the whole wallet also goes in there along with a key to my truck.
Lately, as much as I hate to be on a leash, I've been packing a cell phone too. (It can be turned off until needed.)

The back pouch is supposedly a water bottle holder. But in my experience, water bottles don't stay in there very long on anything but paved roads. I can also carry another bottle inside the bag. I usually chug a half liter before setting out and carry one or two water bottles on the bike, and maybe another in the bag depending on how long I intend to be out.

There's room left over for a light jacket or a trail lunch, possibly both.

After reading this thread I need to add:
Basic first aid gear.
Lighter and/or matches.
Duct tape. (Seems like I had duct tape in there once-upon-a-time.)
Bandanas. (Useful for many things including bandages or emergency toilet paper.)
Baby wipes. (How many times have I had to mess with the chain and then had no way to get the grease off my hands?)
Space blanket is a good idea. (For longer rides anyway. And doesn't weigh enough to justify leaving it home on short rides.)
Pencil and paper.


----------



## buffgato (Jun 18, 2008)

For those of us who wear contact lenses...

A spare contact case with extra lenses waiting in solution...or at the very least, a small bottle of eye drops or something comparable. I've had two incidents of contacts falling out while biking, both in the past month! Not fun, especially for people with horrendous vision like me. On my last major trip, a buddy loaned me her water bottle cap for cleaning the offending lens. I owe her one, that saved my trip.


----------



## train998 (Jun 29, 2008)

here is wut i would do 

pack water and gloves and go

u dont need a helmet


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

>u dont need a helmet

Make sure you pack your Donor Card instead so others can benefit from your choice.


----------



## MTBHappy (Jul 2, 2008)

I have yet to ride (venturing out today) but I don't think anyone mentioned garbage bags. Either use them as a poncho, or make a tent by cutting holes in the corners and using rope.

Or even buy a good *colored* poncho just incase.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

*The Ten Essentials*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ten_Essentials

*The Ten Essentials is a list of essential items hiking authorities promote as recommended for safe travel in the backcountry.*

The Ten Essentials were first described in the 1930s by The Mountaineers, a hiking and mountain climbing club. Many regional organizations and authors recommend that hikers, backpackers, and climbers rigorously ensure they have the ten essentials with them.[1] However, many expert hikers do not always carry all the items.

*According to the Mountaineering: The Freedom of the Hills, the ten essentials are:*
Map 
Compass (optionally supplemented with a GPS receiver) 
Sunglasses and sunscreen 
Extra food and water 
Extra clothes 
Headlamp/flashlight 
First aid kit 
Fire starter 
Matches 
Knife

*The textbook recommends supplementing the ten essentials with:*
*Water treatment device *(water filter or chemicals) and water bottles 
*Ice axe* for glacier or snowfield travel (if necessary) 
*Repair kit,* including duct tape and a basic sewing materials. 
*Insect repellent* (or clothing designed for this purpose) 
*Signaling devices*, such as a whistle, cell phone, two-way radio, unbreakable signal mirror or flare. 
*Plastic tarp* and rope for expedient field shelter.

Not every expedition will require the use of an essential item. Carrying these basic items improves the chances that one is prepared for an unexpected emergency in the outdoors. For instance, if a hiker experiences a sudden snow storm, fresh clothes and fire starter may be used to keep warm, or the map and compass and headlamp will allow them to exit the wilderness quickly; otherwise hypothermia becomes a prominent possibility, perhaps even death.

*Details*
*A map* *and compass *prevents one from getting lost in the field. Losing one's bearing in unfamiliar terrain raises the risk of anxiety and panic, and hence, physical injury. Maps that cover the relevant area in sufficient detail and dimension (topography, trails, roads, campsites, towns, etc.) and the skill and knowledge to use them are indispensable when traveling through the outdoors, especially when the place of travel lacks signage, markings or guides. Even a basic compass can help an individual find his way to safety.

*Flashlights* and headlamps protect against physical injury when traveling in the dark. A flashlight is also useful for finding things in the pack, observing wildlife in dark crevices and folds, and for distant signaling. Extra batteries and bulbs are highly recommended. Lamps using LEDs have become very popular, due to their robustness and low power consumption.

*Extra food and water *can prevent or cure hypothermia and dehydration, common illness that can be serious risks in the backcountry where immediate medical response is not possible. These items also minimize the likelihood of panic. It is not recommended that one eat food when there is no water, as the body requires water to metabolize food.

*Extra clothes *protect against hypothermia. Multiple layers of clothes are generally warmer than a single thick garment. By having the ability to simply take off a layer of clothes, one can avoid overheating, which can cause sweat and dampen clothing. Moreover, a change into dry clothes is the fastest way to become warm. Extra clothing is also useful for protection from the elements, including thorns, insects, sun, wind, and often cold. If necessary, they can be cut into bandages, used as a tree climbing aid, made into hotpads, pillows, towels, or makeshift ropes. For overnight trekking, one should keep one set of clothes dry for wear in the evening. One can wear the "day" clothes during the next day's hike when they are drier.

*Sunglasses *help prevent snowblindness. Sunlight, especially when reflected in snow, can seriously limit visibility, and jeopardize one's ability to travel safely.

*A first aid kit *usually contains items to treat cuts, abrasions (blisters), punctures and burns. Additional items might address broken fingers, limbs, cardiac conditions, hypothermia, frostbite, hyperthermia, hypoxia, insect and snake bites, allergic reactions, burns and other wounds. If applicable, include any personal medications.

*A knife* is useful for opening packages, building shelter, shaving wood for tinder, eating, field surgery (after sterilization), cutting rope and clothing, etc. A larger knife (machete) might be essential when one needs or desires to go off trail into thicker growth. A heavier ax or knife is more effective when one has larger needs for construction or for collecting firewood.

*Matches* (or a lighter) and fire starter (typically chemical heat tabs, canned heat, or magnesium stick) to light a campfire is useful for preventing hypothermia and to signal for aid. In an emergency, a fire increases one's psychological will to survive.

*A water treatment device* (filter or chemical treatment) makes water potable. All water, including that from streams, lakes, or pools, needs to be treated for bacteria and viruses in order to ensure safety. Most backcountry travelers carry a water filter: low end models are inexpensive and provide protection against many pathogens, but not viruses. Some more expensive filters and improved chemical treatments get rid of most health risks, including giardia and other protozoa and viruses. Treating the water reduces the likelihood of gastrointestinal diseases. Since some chemical treatments such as iodine or chlorine may leave a bad taste, many suggest mixing in a flavor to hide the taste. These include powdered lemonade or fruit drinks, Tang, Gatorade, or Crystal Light.

*A whistle* is a compact, lightweight, and inexpensive way to signal for help. Although a person cannot shout for a long period, he can whistle for extended amounts of time. Moreover, the sharp sound of a whistle travels over longer distances than the human voice, and provides a much more distinct sound. Although environmental factors such as wind, snow, and heavy rain may drown out a voice, the sound of a whistle is clearly distinguishable in the field.

*Other "ten essentials"*
Other outdoor organizations have variations of the Ten Essentials pertinent to local conditions. For example, Utah's Wasatch Mountain Club lists extra water in place of food, as Utah is mostly desert terrain, and water is more difficult to find.[citation needed]

The Spokane Mountaineers list "thirteen essentials," which supplement the list with emergency shelter such as a space blanket, signaling device, and toilet paper and trowel (for sanitary disposal of human waste. The toilet paper also doubles as tinder for starting a fire).

The "Ten Essential Groups"- an alternative approach to essential gear selection. Items from each group should be chosen depending on the season, geographic location, and trip duration.


----------



## captured (Aug 7, 2008)

My pack normally contains the following:

1. Windstopper/waterproof
2. First aid kit
3. Multi tool (Topeak 18+)
4. Oil
5. Gear and brake cable
6. Rear mech hanger
7. Spare chain links
8. Zip ties
9. Map and compass
10. Spare contact lenses
11. My Epipen injections!
12. Money
13. Mobile phone
14. Lights and batteries
15. Spare tubes (2) and tyre levers (3)
16. Mini pump (a decent one)

With the exception of the phone I leave the items in the camelbak so that there's no need to keep looking for stuff in the last minute before leaving. 

I also add some SiS in the water for those summer rides in the heat. In terms of food I normally have a sandwich, banana and a couple of energy bars.


----------



## xnothingpoetic (Jun 6, 2008)

This is what I bring with most of the time. 

100oz of water in hydration pack (or less depending on amount of time planned to ride+temp)
gloves
glasses (clear or tinted lenses)
spare tube
mini-pump
pressure gauge 
small 3"-4" folding knife
tire levers (2)
multi-tool
patch kit
map of trails
peanuts
and depending on forecast- a light windbreaker (water proof)
and for extra hot days- a water bottle on the bike.


----------



## 2ndgen (Jun 6, 2008)

Some pretty cool mini Altoid Tin Survival Kits...

http://www.instructables.com/id/Mini-Survival-Kit/?comments=all


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

xnothingpoetic said:


> This is what I bring with most of the time.
> 
> 100oz of water in hydration pack (or less depending on amount of time planned to ride+temp)
> gloves
> ...


That's two or three extra bottles of water around here in the summer. :eekster:


----------



## youngjim (Aug 5, 2008)

It occurs to me that you could pack as much as will fit into a wide-neck water bottle if you need some way to keep it dry and securely attached. Jim.


----------



## lilchrist (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! This info is so great!
Thanks to all!


----------



## atomiclotusbox (Feb 2, 2004)

youngjim said:


> It occurs to me that you could pack as much as will fit into a wide-neck water bottle if you need some way to keep it dry and securely attached. Jim.


there are wide-mouthed nalgene bottle survival kits just like you described.

plenty of room for tools and a tube in there too.


----------



## ratpick (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been wanting to do some more remote riding, such as at Henry Coe, where you can't realistically carry enough water for the whole day. What is the water filter of choice for rides like this? I checked out REI today but nothing stood out as the right filter for MTB riding.


----------



## harleyfx (Aug 24, 2008)

Great info all thanks so much..it really is a lot of help to a newb. I have not done any serious long distance trail rides yet but I think I will be ready now..


Thanks again All!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaverickH1 (Apr 11, 2008)

Things mounted to my bike 24/7:

- Air pump
- Bike lock
- Front and rear lights

Things I wear in a backpack:
- Inner tube
- Bike tool
- 100 oz water in a Blackhawk Hydrastorm pack, with two additional pockets attached.
- Cell phone, wallet
- Sometimes I'll bring along a book to read
- Flashlight
- 100' of 550 cord

Things I wear on me:
- Knife
- Sunglasses
- Gloves
- Old shoes I care nothing about

Things that I bring if law permits it, and something no one else has said:
- H&K USP with 16+1 rounds of 40 s&w
- Light/Laser combination attached to pistol
- 2 spare magazines


----------



## SuccaMC (Sep 16, 2008)

someone should sell a necessities pack for mountain biking.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

Some non-bike things I bring
- Camera
- Binoculars
- Knife or multi-tool
- Sun Block
- Light (I leave my little one on my bike all the time)
- Extra battery for light
- A little cash


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Chris103 has a really comprehensive list, but I'd also add EXTRA WATER. AND LOTS OF IT. In the case of an accident where evacuation is necessary you will need enough water to stay hydrated long enough to get the crash victim out.


----------



## carlhmartens (Oct 22, 2008)

*Going the Distance&#8230;The Tools and Gear to Bring With You on Your Next Long Distance Jo*

This is my checklist of everything in my daypack. I carry even more than this plus I have room to spare for extra food and water. I can get you some pics of how my pack is organized if you would like. I usually hike with bigger groups so I carry equipment for everyone. Hope that helps!

Matt's Hiking Checklist

Before You Go
Check Road Conditions/Restrictions
Weather Reports
Vehicle OK
Info to a friend
Familiar with the terrain and local area
Cell Phone Fully Charged

General
Cell Phone
Wallet
Money
Keys
Boots
Pants
Extra Socks
Sunscreen
Bug Repellant
Hat
Water
Food
Toilet Paper
Metal Pot or Cup
GPS
Camera
Light System
Spare Batteries
Lighter
Multitool
Survival Knife
Compass
Map
Light sticks
Water Filtration Bottle
Trash Bags
Hand Warmer
Eating Utensils
Bear Bell
UV Flashlight

Survival Kit
Signal Mirror
Matches
Lighter
Tinder
Flint Steel Firestarter
Poncho
Solar Blanket
Fishing Line
Fishing Hooks
Compass
Rope
Candle
Needle and Thread

First Aid
Minor Cuts (Antiseptic, Bandages)
Major Cuts (Gauze, Medical Tape, Butterflies)
Drugs (Tylenol, Aspirin, Benadryl
, Tums, Pepto)
Snake Bite Kit
Moleskin
Ammonia
CPR Mask
Bleeding Inhibitor
Chap Stick
Tweezers
Alcohol Swabs
Hand Sanitizer
Inhaler
Cough Drops
Latex Gloves
Cotton Balls
Disposable Razor
Toothpicks
Lotion
Duct Tape
Scissors
Hydrocortisone Ointment
Flexall
Saline Eye Wash
SAM Splints
Triangular Bandages

Source: Going the Distance...The Tools and Gear to Bring With You on Your Next Long Distance Journey


----------



## purit4your11 (Oct 24, 2008)

Am i missing something here? why is almost everybody bringing a spare tube & a patch kit? especially if the idea is to bring only what you need? if anything, i think i would just bring 2 tubes, for the WORST of circumstances....


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

purit4your11 said:


> Am i missing something here? why is almost everybody bringing a spare tube & a patch kit? especially if the idea is to bring only what you need? if anything, i think i would just bring 2 tubes, for the WORST of circumstances....


You've never seen a tube explode into peices or getting several flats? Dry patch kit is size of postage stamp and weighs almost nothing....handly but won't patch any big holes.


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

If two tubes is all you need for the WORST of circumstances, you've never had three flats on a ride. Here's my kit, which has evolved over 14 years of riding. If there's anything in there that seems a little odd it's because I've needed it and didn't have it, or come close to spending an unplanned night in the woods.

Aside from whatever clothes work with the day's weather, *my minimalist short ride kit:*

*In a seatbag I keep:*
1 tube
Park glue-less patch kit (it's the size of a quarter)
multitool with allens, chain breaker, etc.
extra links (especially on the singlespeed)
2 tire levers
small leatherman (pliers, knife, file, etc.)

*In jersey pockets:*
1-3 hour of food depending on how long a ride and at least something with a wrapper for a tire boot
mini-pump (I don't completely trust CO2 only)
cellphone, wallet, key all in a sandwich bag

*For longer rides I get the camelback and add:*
more food/water
1 more tube, 2 total
1-2 extra chainring bolts (especially on the singlespeed)
extra bite valve
2 trashbags (impromptu rain jacket, or when filled with leaves a blanket)
a lighter
assorted zipties
extra eyeglasses (I have really bad eyes)
map of the area
windbreaker
more food, even a sandwich

*For all day and/or really remote rides I add*:
more food/water
sometimes iodine tablets
space blanket
first aid kit

*Things I should add to the kit, especially for remote rides:*
mirror
whistle


----------



## diamondback08 (Oct 28, 2008)

i keep superglue. the liquid stuff. it seals tubes for a while. but it only for small punctures.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

*One more thing*

I had to add this. I read through the whole post and didn't see it. I know this is a beginner forum but now is a good time to start nagging. No, not nagging, educating.

Pack a small GOOD QUALITY folding saw. It can be used as a survival tool (defense against dogs, bears and cougars and cutting firewood and shelter wood) but that's not why I want you to carry one.

Sure, all you want to do is hike your bike over that downed tree and keep on going but take a minute and cut it out of the way. If you don't, who will? A 6 inch blade will cut through an 12 inch tree.

There, I feel much better now.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

i can see needing a saw in a survival situation,but please,please don't cut out kool trail features just cause you personally can't clean em (not directed at the above post,just generally speaking ).it's just down-rite rude/disrespectfull to those who enjoy ridin over it...only clear out downed trees if it's impassable (use good judgement please...one man's trash...).

in my seat pack:
1 tube (a 29er tube on the 29er,26er tube on the 26er...hey,some might not think... )
1 patch kit
1 multi tool (a pedros folding allen key set on the SS,alien II on the gearie 29er)
a few links of chain (diffrent sized betweenst the SS and 29er)

in my camelback:
a good mini pump
basic 1st aid kit
6" adjustable wrench
zip ties
1" diameter of duct tape rolled around a broken-to-size pencil
small "channelock" pliers
cig lighter in ziplock baggie
empty ziplock baggie (to pack out used of next)
ziplock baggie full of wet/baby wipes 
100oz H2o
snack (anything from pb&j,candy bar,poptart stix,etc)
sturdy,sharp locking folder knife (enuff to help build a shelter,and defend myself)
mini maglite/spare batts
map if available/compass
space blanket
bandana
spare bolts various sizes (most of the time,i forget these)

i also wear a good sharp one hand opening 3-4" bladed folder on my waste band
helmet
gloves
specs
and a camera stashed _somewhere _


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

I should have clarified that. I meant trees blocking the trail. It happens a lot here. 

Almost all the trails I ride are trails I've built. They are carefully designed for flow and skill level so in some cases even a small tree on the ground has to be removed. I have 6 year old new riders on some of my trails.

If I were riding someone else's trail and found a tree in my face, I'd be inclined to remove it.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

found this at rei- http://www.rei.com/product/745498

looks decent if you want some basics in an all-in-one whistle, compass, etc.


----------



## DanMach86 (Aug 30, 2008)

"I've been wanting to do some more remote riding, such as at Henry Coe, where you can't realistically carry enough water for the whole day. What is the water filter of choice for rides like this? I checked out REI today but nothing stood out as the right filter for MTB riding."

4 months late, but still. An important part.

MSR makes a very awesome water filter. Weighs maybe a pound? Roughly the size of two soda cans. Can filter a few thousand gallons of water. Will kill everything except rare water virus... and those you can kill off with little iodine pills then filter it. Water tastes great, its small, light, and is cleanable. Its about 100$(kind of costly). 

First time I used it, I still brought enough water with me while backpacking.. but after my third backpacking trip with it, I was only carrying my camelbak.

*PLEASE* be prudent enough to be double or triple sure there is still water somewhere for you to filter from. Its an awesome filter, but it can't turn sand into water.


----------



## Holdsy (Dec 27, 2008)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


Great List Chris , Thanks a heap


----------



## Specialized Kid (Jan 14, 2009)

Just wanted to give a big thanks to y'all. Many items on here I never would have thought of, and I kinda feel like an idiot lol. 

One question I did have that I did not see mentioned. Is there a quick fix for those with hydralic brakes? Perhaps a few feet of line and a small bottle of fluid? Or should I not even worry about it?


----------



## GBD (Dec 26, 2008)

VERY IMPORTANT MTB RIDERS!!!
i was riding with a group with a leader
guy on a MTB snapped the deralleur pulley cog straight out, came flying off, couldnt find it - it was from the stress of climbing a hill. lucky the leader had a spare. it was the top cog that feeds the chain onto the cassette.

so make sure u take spare derailleur pulley cogs and cage just incase


----------



## serottak (Nov 12, 2008)

I am a little under prepaired compaired to most but I carry:
hydro pack
TP
2 gu gels
multi-tool w/chainbreaker
patch kit
spare tube
sunscreen
zip ties
pump
ID
tire levers


A very important part of trail repair that has not been mentionend yet, is to learn how to use all of your emergency repair kit in the comfort of your own home. I can not count the number of people I have stopped to help that had a broke chain but did not know how to use their chain tool or did not know tht they had to switch the little rubber bushing in their pump to go between presta and shrader. All the tools in the world are useless if you don't know how to use them.

Another important trail repair tip is to take your time. there are many small screws and whatnots that can be lost if you are in a hurry. And I'm sure almost all of us have stopped for a flat tire, swapped tubes, only to pinch flat a mile down the trail because we were in a hurry to continue the ride and did not put enough air in the tire.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Specialized Kid said:


> One question I did have that I did not see mentioned. Is there a quick fix for those with hydralic brakes? Perhaps a few feet of line and a small bottle of fluid? Or should I not even worry about it?


Good question....anybody?


----------



## r-johnson88 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh, and on your way to work, don't forget the spare car..


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

From my experience most of these lists are way too extensive for most of my rides. I do usually 1-3 hour rides. For those I carry my multi tool that has all the allen wrenches, aka hex keys, for my bike, it includes a chain tool, tire levers and other things I've never used. I also carry a spare tube or two depending on the ride, my co2 pump, and co2 cartridges. Sometimes if I'm doing a hammer fest with the fellas I'll take a gu or two. I always take water as well.

My going into the middle of no where list is a little more extensive. I take all of the above in a hydro pack, map, more water of course, apple, cliff bar, peanuts possibly, first aid kit, and sometimes my cell phone. Oh and I usually carry some cash. I pack light, but this is what I believe I would need. I usually only eat the food, look at the map, and drink water thus far.


----------



## birdog (Feb 19, 2009)

WOW.... I'm new to the sport but I must say... I'm shocked at how long some of these list are. It seems we spend hundreds (or thousands) of dollars to get light... only to get weighed down in "supplies". Maybe I'll be sorry but I plan on packing light and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Holdsy (Dec 27, 2008)

Get a backpack and after a few rides you wont even know its there...most of us keep water in it as well...It was a bit heavy at first but now I woudnt leave home without it ...
Good luck with packing light...depends on how far your going to ride. the further you go the more supplies you need.


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

-knife (crkt ryan seven - really comfortable handle)
-flashlight (coast 80 lumen-- i had a surefire which also mounted on my m4 carbine , but i lost it and didn't feel like spending another $100 bucks on a light. the coast is very well made, and Very bright; enough to use as a defensive light, _*and*_ runs on AAA which are cheaper)
---i always carry these pretty much everywhere i go anyways, knife and light.

-phone
-money (i forget where i stole this idea, but i put a $10 bill in the bottom of my seat tube and corked the bottom. 
-photon light -clipped to bag
-whistle/compass - clipped to bag 
-paracord bracelet - clipped to bag (depending on the bracelet, you can carry 8-10 ft)
-bandana - wrapped around forearm or wrist
-hideaway knife and another photon light - on neck -- these things are pretty awesome
http://www.hideawayknife.com/main.php
-lighter
-phone
-watch
-contact case, and a little contact rewetting drop bottle
-tube
-cheap pump that has a piece broken off and held on w/ duct tape until i get a better one
-patch kit
-zip ties -- actually i'm out. i took em out my bike bag for something else. need to replce.
-multitool - like leatherman
-fold out allen key tool (has like 7 sizes & screwdriver)
-WATER, 1 one bike, one in bag
-xtra tshirt ) in shoulderbag
-snacks - usually a melted snickers bar and bag of skittles stick of beef jerky. sometimes starbursts.

---- most of it clips onto my bag or waistband (knife,whistle,paracord, etc,, and the rest minus spare waterbottle, snacks and pump can fit into the wedge under my seat.
--- and ALL thes put together dont really weigh much. most of the weight really are the 2 water bottles.

---------------------
To get list

-levers - have never had them, always just used my fingers, but would make thngs ezr.
-wanna save up and get a nice camelbak, one w/ xtra pocket or room for stuff.

---gonna put together a couple altoid kits. thanks,i really like that idea.
-could put patch kit and levers and zipties into one. 
-1st aid stuff and lighter into another
-and contact case and rewet drops into another
----- then throw those in a zipsandwhich bag
-space blanket
-chain tool, or maybe a better bike tool that has it included
-chain stuff like link/pin stuff

cheers


----------



## KaizerSozay (Oct 30, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but it is a must on longer rides.

Baby Wipes. Work waay better than TP and they have multiple uses besides the obvious.

Of course the one day I forgot them was the day I really NEEDED them. Basically I returned to trail head after the ride with no shirt.


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

KaizerSozay said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned but it is a must on longer rides.
> 
> Baby Wipes. Work waay better than TP and they have multiple uses besides the obvious.
> 
> Of course the one day I forgot them was the day I really NEEDED them. Basically I returned to trail head after the ride with no shirt.


yeah, i think it was mentioned earlier, but def a good idea... and anyways i totally forgot and seeing your post just reminded me, i also need to add some tp, and wipes to my bag.:thumbsup:

lotsa good info in this thread btw.

cheers.


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

i think everybody (and i mean everybody) should have current first aid/cpr cards.

"stumps don't lie."


----------



## Halfrican (Sep 5, 2008)

Good quality tweezers. Thorns and splinters!


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

CraigH said:


> At the Jasper gathering way back when I cracked the linkage plates on my old Sunn in the middle of a 20 mile loop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude. does that bike have hydraulic v-brakes? thats sick. never seen that before.


----------



## Toolfan26 (Mar 28, 2009)

This may have already been mentioned, but I hike also and I always have in my daypack that kind of differ from previous list:
lighter
solar blanket
weather shell/softshell depending on season
knife
magnesium fire starter
granola bar/snack


I know these aren't typical mountain biking items, but I like to have them just in case I was lost or the worst case scenario happens. Plus the stuff is pretty light too so it isn't a big deal. Hope this helps, especially if you are going deep in the woods.


----------



## MATPHAT (Jun 18, 2008)

DieselAndDust said:


> When I ride local trails (15 to 20 miles a loop) I carry water and the keys to my jeep and a whistle... that's it. Rarely do I ever have bike failure and in the last 10 years I've only had to push the bike out once.


Crazy! I always have an extra set of tubes, tire tools and pump. Why would you ever be without those? All the technique/tune/experience in the world cannot account for all the things that can flatten a tire. Forget it. If it's farther than spitting distance from the house/car I'll always take tubes.


----------



## wolfsburg916 (Oct 10, 2005)

i also like to carry a chain saw and a sawed off double barrel shot gun. never know when you might run into a few zombies


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Where I ussually ride is still in the city but I usually carry:
-Water
-Some Cash
-Debit Card
-Mobile phone
-iPod
-Hoodie(usually wearing this)
-More water

I don't carry around tools really on most rides because like I said earlier, most of my riding is done on city trails. If I break something, I call up my mom or dad to pick me up. They both have dodge pick ups so yeah. Being a kid is awesome.


----------



## KaizerSozay (Oct 30, 2007)

This has probably been mentioned but I always carry one or two quick connect chain links in case my chain breaks. I think they are made by SRAM.

Sure you still have to go through the trouble of removing the damaged links but it saves a lot of time putting it back together and also prevents you from having to shorten your chain too much. 

Unfortunately, these little suckers are pretty small and get lost in a CamelBack easily. I took a ring of a keychain and placed it on my multi tool that includes a chain breaker tool. I then placed the pieces of the quick link on the key ring. Now when I grab my multi tool that has the chain tool on it my quick link pieces are right there and easy to find.


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

wolfsburg916 said:


> i also like to carry a chain saw and a sawed off double barrel shot gun. never know when you might run into a few zombies


used to carry my custom .45 springfield 1911 in my bag for nite rides and bcuz there's a bunch of bums, usually drunk bums, but after learning the trail a bit better, have decided to leave it at home. carry my knives, uber light, and mace instead though. and for the occasional zombie, they're pretty slow, so catching them is pretty easy. we've always used piano wire to finish them off, saves a bullet too, and avoids the mess of chainsaws. they're really good eating if you're lucky enough to find one. pretty much all been hunted out in my area. i know the restaurant up the street has to order theirs in from canada. overpriced but delicious.

cheers.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

KaizerSozay said:


> ...Unfortunately, these little suckers are pretty small and get lost in a CamelBack easily. I took a ring of a keychain and placed it on my multi tool that includes a chain breaker tool. I then placed the pieces of the quick link on the key ring. Now when I grab my multi tool that has the chain tool on it my quick link pieces are right there and easy to find.


Good idea, I used a piece of Duct Tape folded in half with the links in the middle. Keeps em in one place and large enough to find when you need em.


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

I don't know if anyone's mentioned it yet, but if you live in an area with a lot of poison oak a couple of packs of Technu wipes in your bag is a virtually weightless way to save you weeks of misery.


----------



## rollmonkey (Mar 5, 2009)

My #1:

Current Technician Class HAM Radio certification, and 5 watt 2-meter radio tuned into local repeaters. Overkill? Maybe. But 1/2 pound of weight for the ability to call in a medivac or 911 at 100 mile range in the backcountry isn't bad. Ever been to death valley? No cell phone coverage for 50 mile radius. There, like everywhere else, you can get to EMS on the local repeater without even sending 5 watts. I don't know of anywhere in America you can't call EMS with a 2m handheld. Ditch your cell on a ride and the weight is almost cancelled. $99, waterproof, shockproof, nearly invincible, and a damn good alternative to patching up your buddy's chest wound with duct tape and a space blanket. Did I mention you can get local police, EMS, taxi dispatch, national weather service, it's a fully functional scanner, and the stock 1400 Mah battery lasts literally for days?









"Please send a helicopter, asap"


----------



## Greg12341 (Mar 15, 2009)

These are all great ideas, but really i think were forgetting the quick clot, and tourniquets. Cant leave home with out those


----------



## British Bulldog (Sep 11, 2008)

KaizerSozay said:


> This has probably been mentioned but I always carry one or two quick connect chain links in case my chain breaks. I think they are made by SRAM.
> 
> Sure you still have to go through the trouble of removing the damaged links but it saves a lot of time putting it back together and also prevents you from having to shorten your chain too much.
> 
> Unfortunately, these little suckers are pretty small and get lost in a CamelBack easily. I took a ring of a keychain and placed it on my multi tool that includes a chain breaker tool. I then placed the pieces of the quick link on the key ring. Now when I grab my multi tool that has the chain tool on it my quick link pieces are right there and easy to find.


nice....:thumbsup:


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Who here carry's around a parktool Mutli-tool? How are they? I just upgraded a bit more on my bike and most of the parts use allen bolts (5, 6, and 3 I think). And I need a multi tool instead of carry around separate allen wrenches.

So what are the multi's from park like?


----------



## Mike E (Apr 16, 2008)

zadey1234 said:


> Who here carry's around a parktool Mutli-tool? How are they? I just upgraded a bit more on my bike and most of the parts use allen bolts (5, 6, and 3 I think). And I need a multi tool instead of carry around separate allen wrenches.
> 
> So what are the multi's from park like?


 Multi-tools are great to have in your bag and you'll find you use much more than the allen wrenches. I own both a Park and a Topeak multi-tool and both are good products. I prefer the the Topeak over the Park, however, because it's a bit more compact.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Down on a local trail the other day, I saw a dude on a massive downhill bike, with a pretty big bag with spare parts(derailleurs, gear and brake cables, chains) but also on his 3'x7' trailer he was hauling, he had an actual spare bike. I just had the dumbest look on my face when I saw it.


----------



## butchseaman (Apr 27, 2009)

JimC. said:


> that way no matter what breaks, Craig has _at least_ 1/2 bike in spare parts from which to beg a replacement.
> 
> j/k, but I couldn't resist. Even when I do have the tools (like last Friday) Craig whips his repair tools out faster than the proverbial speeding bullet.
> 
> Jim


Sounds like Craig is the guy to have along... Good job Craig


----------



## BCTXFool (May 16, 2009)

Wow, this is quite a bit of stuff to bring along... Ive never been on a full day ride, though, and especially not in the middle of nowhere / mountains / hills, so I appreciate this thread for the info, big time.

I'll add..

I try to bring my small digi cam + extra batteries

somethin to smoke... hehehe....... 'nough said. oh, a lighter, too.


----------



## mdeamicis (Jun 15, 2009)

mtobikes said:


> T
> Matt's Hiking Checklist
> 
> SAM Splints


i have been reading this topic top to bottom and making my own list as i go. i picked up my bike from the shop yesterday and have not ridden it yet. i will be doing so verry soon though as the roads near my house are a good blend of flat and hilly and there is an area of foothills and trails about half a mile from the house.

matt's list is pretty good but when i got to the second to last item i had to lauugh. he is the only person to mention sam splints and i had it on my list before i started pulling from here.

i just want to contribute a little to this mandatory reading.

a SAM splint is a rectangular piece of flexible aluminum with foam padding on one side. you roll it op tight an d small. it takes little space and weighs even less. now when you have a broken bone, the samsplint is unrolled and then, padded side to the injured limb, the long wise edges are curled up to cradled said injured limb. make it kind of tight as this is now a temporary cast and i good one at that. they make them in a few sizes from finger size to large enough to splint you femur. i recommend a finger splint and an arm splint. if you need to splint a femur just break some medium stick unless you are in the desert.

this may have been touche don already, i have not finished page one yet.


----------



## mdeamicis (Jun 15, 2009)

Trail Ninja said:


> I had to add this. I read through the whole post and didn't see it. I know this is a beginner forum but now is a good time to start nagging. No, not nagging, educating.
> 
> Pack a small GOOD QUALITY folding saw. It can be used as a survival tool (defense against dogs, bears and cougars and cutting firewood and shelter wood) but that's not why I want you to carry one.
> 
> ...


if you come across a cougar, bear wolf etc, and you have time to get out and unfold your saw, you won't need it cuz you is bad. but they will pwn you with that. if you want something to take on a tree and a bear with anything close to half a chance, i would recommend http://www.rmjforge.com/eagle_talon.htm. 












i know, call me rambo. no, i do not carry this. i don't own one yet but it is on my list as i hike with my young children and there are mtn lions in the area. it has an under shoulder scabbard that is suited for anything as the tomahawk was specifically designed for specopps soldiers on request. the price tage is over 300 bones, but my bike was 2100 sticker price, and it is the first real bike i have ever owned. so i do not think that is a lot of money for what it is and what went into making it. not sure if i will ever ride with it though. maybe.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I figured I'd toss in info on what I carry in my Camelback on every ride:

water, 70-100 oz, of course
2 tubes - cause that day's gonna come where you flat twice
metal tire levers - plastic ones break, then you're screwed
Crank Bros mini pump
Park Tool glueless patch kit - tiny little patch kit that will save your butt when you pinch flat that last tube.
2 different sizespoke wrenches
folding allen keys
bunch of zip ties
chain tool
SRAM power link
small pliers
small folding knife
energy gel, Cliff bar, something to munch on mid ride
little headlamp just in case
extra layer if it chilly
cell phone
wallet with ID
Gorilla tape - great for everything


----------



## Halfrican (Sep 5, 2008)

I would like to add that a tick removal tool helps a ton. But some good pointed tweezers serve other purposes and will also work for removing ticks.


----------



## ladybelle52 (Jul 20, 2009)

Im new to mountain biking, but not to planning for the wilderness. Garbage bags are a huge priority for me, because they can do so many things, but I like to bring orange instead of black, because they can help you be seen.Also, I use orange or reflective duct tape, to add another possible use for it.


----------



## FELT520 (Jul 29, 2009)

Great Ideas thanks for posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## JDH (Jul 8, 2009)

*WOW a lot of extra weight.*

A few people have talked about riding in isolated areas, well I ride in Alaska and you can't get more isolated than this. Some of the trails I've ridden up here can take 7 to 8 hours to walk out of and I've found there is 1 thing that you should never ride without!

*A good full bike pre-ride inspection! *
(Go to your local bike shop, ask the mechanic what he looks at on his own bike before a ride, long and short) Half the parts listed above can be avoided if you learn the mechanics of your bike and what to look for as in signs of wear and stress before you hit the trail.

On short rides of 10 miles or less I bring:

1. Signal Whistle. 
2. A very Small Bell attached to my bike frame. _(Wild life will avoid you if they hear you coming)_

on 11 mile plus rides I bring the above and:

1. Water _( A CamelBak to hold the few things I bring)_
2. 2 Power bars
3. Bear spray _(if you live in bear country you know what I'm talking about)_
4. A small survival/first aid kit containing:
_(a couple alcohol pads, dermal adhesive, 12 feet nylon para cord, 10 feet duct tape, a couple 50 gallon trash bags, small sharp knife, tweezers, LED flash light, Bug juice, fire starter and a needle and a few feet of thread) _
5. Multi-tool _(Cannondale Lefty Head Wrench Multi Tool)_
6. Spare chain links, PowerLinks (2)
7. Compact tire pump.
8. A spare tube.

In all, I suggest you play around what you need and what you're willing to carry. One key thing, pack things you can get more then one use out of if possible.

Enjoy the trails!


----------



## mikedirectory2 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is awesome. Thank you to everyone who has contributed!


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Tyre boot*

Great thread - awesome information.

I can't believe that no-one has mentioned a tyre boot though. I've had tyres split on me and you need to stick the tyre boot over the split.

Also, I go tubeless, and on long rides carry the small 2oz bottle of Stans with me and a couple of CO2 cylinders to air up again. A tube would be fine but we have thorns everywhere and need the continued protection against flats.

Oh, and headache tablets too - especially if you're on the second day of a lads weekend away


----------



## CruisingEagle90 (Sep 12, 2009)

This has been very helpful! Thank you to everyone who posted.


----------



## Choirdime (Sep 13, 2009)

I ride with an Ogio backpack and cram all of the following in, can get kinda heavy but its all stuff I have needed at one time or another on the trail to keep me from having to walk back to the car.

-Hex head multi tool
-Pump
-Shock pump
-2 spare tubes
-1 large bottle of water
-2 power bars
-Chain tool (and a few spare links)
-H&K P2000 V3 .40 loaded with Hydrashocks + 2 spare loaded magazines (because I'd rather be caught with it than without it)
Blackhawk Serpa holster (which I've mounted inside the big pocket in such a way for quick access)
-Cell phone
-Wallet
-Camera (when I remember to pack it)
-Full tang knife

Say what you will about packing a gun when you ride, but when you have the pleasure of running into tweekers, prostitutes, & other sorts of unsavory characters willing to rob you of everything you have on you I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. I'd mount the thing on the headtube if I could get away with it.


----------



## ep1nephr1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

*ace bandage*

i can't think anything i'd rather have then an ace bandage in my bag and ive used one for more than just a sore ankle.

can be used as a splint, blindfold, sweat band, sling, cabel tie, ect. ect....


----------



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

Wow, this thread is nothing short of amazing, some very good ideas here!!


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

It's been mentioned several times in this thread, but not actually formally said. When out in the back 40, it's best to bring a biking buddy along.


----------



## grnamin (Sep 18, 2009)

Halfrican said:


> Good quality tweezers. Thorns and splinters!


... and ticks.


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

I may have overlooked these from above, but:

Pen and paper
Digital camera


----------



## MaxxCutts8 (Nov 7, 2008)

water, munchies, first aid kit


----------



## chrisocross (Nov 17, 2009)

On trips where I may travel more than a couple hours from home, I also bring a spare wheel. I kept my old wheel set when I upgraded, and it has come in handy since I have taco-ed my wheels before on a trip that was a few hundred miles away from home. just something to consider as well if you have an extra wheel


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

hmm
camel back hawg
multi tool
puncture repair kit and a couple of spare tubes
couple of spare co2 cartridges.
lube
first aid kit when out bush
mobile phone
I live in aus and some of the places I ride re define remote. also I ride in 30 degree plus heat so water is essential.
as my rides usually run to two hours gu gel is good to have as well as a bottle filled with sports drink and 3 litres water. all of which is usually consumed on the ride.
the event managers that run the MTB orienteering events usually put up bush toilets to take care of those needs. but TP or wipes aren't a bad idea.
This sounds a lot, but im a clydesdale so its only a little extra weight and camelbaks can be suprisingly good at avoiding injury as well as the water also protects your back in an off.
ie hittting a pocket of sand at 30km an hour. went sideways off the firetrack and rolled, few grazes, got up and back at it.


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

In my camelbak i keep a lot of things....

Crank bros multitool (with chain tool)
Water
Granola bars
Tire levers
2 tubes
Map of the area i'll be riding
Lube
Small pump
Tire boot
small amount of duct tape
electrical tape
a rag of some kind
If it's cold i also have arm/leg warmers and a balaclava


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

*Floss*

Dental floss. I know it's good for what it's intended for. A Cliff bar can wreak havic if stuck in the tooth.

But!!! A one inch 1000 ft! spool is good for many other options. Like stringing a bush to bush space blanket hanger. The stuff is beyond strong and weighs nothing. Never needed it but some Desert racing Gal suggested it so I carry it.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

*Floss*

Looks like I can't delete? Still learning. Moderator will stumble on here eventually.


----------



## fishinjdb (Mar 17, 2009)

An idea from my hunting buddy. Take a fine point sharpie and wrap duct tape around it and wrap electrical tap around the cap. Kills 3 birds, with 1 stone.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

wow, you guys pack a bike bag like i pack a purse. i like it. hawt. a few things i've learned to carry from snowboarding and other life situations where a gas station isn't handy:

Immodium AD (I like mine with Gas Relief) - this has quite literally saved my and many of my friends' butts. no one wants the runs on the trail.
Ibuprofen/other painkillers - I never leave home without them, and I carry my migraine meds, too.
Asthma inhaler - this is a no-brainer to you asthmatics.
Agree 110% on the baby wipes. I get mini-packs at Target.
Tampons - yes, even guys. I've bandaged a dude's finger with a tampon and a zip tie before. good for nosebleeds, too.
Benadryl - if you have hayfever or other allergies, an antihistamine is a really good bet. makes things a lot more comfy.
Contact wearers - spare lenses & maybe glasses. There were times when my eyes got irritated and I couldn't get contacts back in.
Lip Balm! Something that won't melt. 

And I always have a spare wallet (just a little bifold card case) that has a secondary debit card (so it's not such a hassle if I lose it) and a state ID (so I still have my driver's license in my main wallet). I keep extra insurance cards in there, too. My phone is programmed with emergency contact numbers and current meds/drug allergies.


----------



## Up-HillCrasher (Apr 20, 2010)

*Anyone have the Problem of Crashing going UP HILL?!?!*

YES! you read it right I have a tendency to crash (loose my balance) when going up hill...I can go down hill, around the corners etc super fast and not crash and every now and then I will crash going up hill.	:madman: I usually do shift down but something always throws my balance! UGH really frustrating....I always bang the same knee too and it makes me mad. My boyfriend on the other hand thinks its rather comical. And I have to admit I find it funny too...except when it hurts..LMAO!

Any Advise?


----------



## amanda757 (May 14, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all their advice, this will make my riding experience more enjoyable


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Up-HillCrasher said:


> YES! you read it right I have a tendency to crash (loose my balance) when going up hill...I can go down hill, around the corners etc super fast and not crash and every now and then I will crash going up hill.	:madman: I usually do shift down but something always throws my balance! UGH really frustrating....I always bang the same knee too and it makes me mad. My boyfriend on the other hand thinks its rather comical. And I have to admit I find it funny too...except when it hurts..LMAO!
> 
> Any Advise?


Yes, post your question under the appropriate thread or start your own if there isn't one already! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That'll help you get a proper answer faster...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I just added a spare set of CB cleats and screws for my shoes the other day! Was lookin at my cleats (after installing new pedals) and noticed that they are pretty worn. I like em worn cause the clip in and out easier, but if they ever fail to clip in it would suck....so now I carry spares.


----------



## sbn (Jul 27, 2008)

Just what I was looking for... thanks for all the advice people :thumbsup:


----------



## Ashby (May 31, 2010)

Is there a best place online to get most of this stuff in one checkout?


----------



## davidmarquis (Nov 16, 2009)

Ashby said:


> Is there a best place online to get most of this stuff in one checkout?


www.amazon.com


----------



## Ashby (May 31, 2010)

wow marquis fail more


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Here's what I've got in my pack (Besides water). 

For extremely long rides, I carry a water filter and spare food. 

On short rides here in my local trails, I often have a small, folding brush saw to clear debris, branches etc (my contribution to doing trail work).


----------



## Nadamamasboy (May 20, 2006)

Looks well thought out!


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

Most of my rides are never more than an hour or two walk out, I normally carry;


Bottle of water (camelbak if on longer rides)
Some sort of isotonic drink
Sachet of instant drink.
Chocolate bar of some sort. 
Multi-tool (includes chain tool, torx wrench, spoke wrench etc).
Spare chain links.
Tube
Patches
Cell phone
Wallet/ID
Accu-check meter + insulin


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

multi tool. pump. shock pump. gels/ banana, camera, a few zip ties, tube (in case tubeless fails), water, knee pads, sram links x 2


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Not sure if it has been mentioned yet, but I carry a spare set of contacts, poncho and a lighter along with a lot of the other commonly carried items in my pack. A large trash bag could be carried in place of a poncho.


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Get a big gym bag and throw all of your stuff in it. That way when you go off on a ride, all of your gear is in there. All you need to do is suit up, fill your hydration pack and bring some food.


----------



## tony450x (Oct 23, 2009)

In the last 9 months riding ive only really needed a multi tool with allens keys and chain breaker a patch kit and presta to schrader adaptor. i just walk to the servo only about 1hr walk max where i ride. patch the tire, fill it and then go home.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry to bring this thread back, but I just read through it for the first time. I noticed a lot of people mention whistles, but if you are in an area where oak trees are common, you might be able to use an acorn cap instead.
http://www.sciencetoymaker.org/acorn/assembl.html

This is a great skill to learn in case you ever get stuck out anywhere without a whistle as long as there are oak trees around (you won't have much luck in northern California). It's fun to find the smallest acorn caps possible because they make a higher more obnoxious sound.


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


I agree that alot of this should be handy in the event of emergency...but how much added weight does all this create on your back...just curious if this causes any additional back ache's or maybe even potentially cause an accident due to shifting or too much weight

thanks


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I commute to class on a bike, and my backpack causes no problems. Yesterday I had it stuffed full with my laptop, 4 books, 2 notebooks, and a lead-acid battery, probably 30lbs total, and although it would have caused some back ache after a while, it didn't interfere with my ability to ride the bike (except making it harder to go up hills). On the trail, I've carried someone else's backpack with a SLR camera, 1L of water, and plenty of other stuff. Again, it didn't get in the way at all. I don't normally use a camelback or any sort of backpack if I'm trail riding, though, because they make my back sweaty. But the stuff we are talking about carrying weighs very little, and the water in a camelback is quite a bit heavier in comparison.


----------



## firedawg225 (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't know why people talk about back problems. I ride with a Camelback H.A.W.G. Full!! full first aid kit and misc bike extra's. derailleurs, tubes, chains, Q/R's and so on. Also a full 100oz camelback. I've ridden 3 to 5 hour VTT's (bike race) and never had a problem. I'm not a light guy and i'm not a weight wennie. Lighter bike cause more problems. I ride a light bike with quality parts and heavier parts in high wear areas. If you have back problems it more you then what your carrying.


----------



## thomes2010 (Oct 7, 2010)

These is my list when i'm going out with my bike in 24 hours....
I hope these list can help to those new bikers.
Thanks and enjoy rides.

GEAR:

Helmet 
Limited visibility Glasses
Dark Glasses
Full gloves
3/4 gloves
Saddlebag tool kit
Pump
Tubes
Lip balm
Water pack (Camel back)
Sun screen
Water bottles (1 quart min)
Light weight fleece 
Bike socks (3pr)
Outer jacket-rain/wind
Bike shorts (2pr)
Thermal bottom (bike tights)
Thermal top
Wool/ fleece hat
Bike helmet light
Bike light

FOOD:

Energy gels
Re-hydrating mix

COOKING:

Biodegradable soap 
Stove Fuel
Fuel bottle
Garbage bags
Measuring cup
Spatula
Can opener
Insulated mugs
Plates and cups
Lighter and/or matches
Ice chest
Cooking pot set
Small scrubber
Stove
Utensils and big spoon
Zip lock bags
Albumin foil

CAMP:

Camp pillow
Ground tarp for tent
Folding chairs
Lantern
Sleeping bag +20 degrees
Sleeping pad
Tent 3 season
Towels

TOILETRIES:

Comb
Toilet paper
Tooth brush
Tooth paste
___________
*buyertap*


----------



## SweetDoug (Jan 1, 2011)

*A Canadian in the Desert! Yike-A-Doodle!*

Love the thread. I wandered out into the deserts for 5 months, hiking, biking and driving down back roads that make the gravel roads in Canada look like freeways. I should have prepared a little more, but what did I know?

Snakes. Tarantulas. Mountian Lions. In Canada, you're lucky to see a skunk!

What struck me first, was all the &^%$ing flats you get! I tell people, 'watch those the background scenerie in shows from the southwest and all you see are gas stations that advertise flats fixed. Now I know why... Up in Canada, I got 3 or 4 flats in my whole life. Down in the Chihuahaun Desert, I probably had 2-3 a week. I got so fed up patching tires, until I found the heavy duty tubes! Not to mention filling your tires with that green puncture stuff that they use in cars. And do that to the vehicle too.

I bought a really nice 12 v air pump, too.

Picture this: Big Bend State Park Texas. July. Nobody's there. You are 5 miles from the deserted ranger station. Another 20 from the highway on a scrap gravel "road" and another 35 fro the nearest "town". You're awakened by a Long Horn, baying like crazy as it walks through your camp. You get up and make coffee, sit down to read a good book and notice, Oh! My truck tire is going flat! (The truck you had to buy in Del Rio, because the Chevy died on you?) The new truck that has the 1 lug nut that you need the special wrench so they don't take your rims. (It's an American thing! Not so big a problem in Canada that we need those!) Guess who never thought to check this? How could you? No problem. We'll bicycle into the ranger station and call for help. Except this is the first leg of my trip and the flat thing is just happening and as I look to my bike, the tires are both flat!!
I was looking at a 60 mile walk on the roads in 100F heat. Or 20 miles over the mountains to the paved road.
This Canuck, for a little while, thought he was a dead. (Luckily the ranger station was open and somebody was there and they had plenty of flat fixing/repair facilities!

Point? You never can tell what's going to happen and maybe you do want to have a secondary back on things.

Don't lose your head if **** happens. I looked at the truck and tire and said to myself, "Well Self! It's a good book and the coffee's hot, why don't we just read for a bit!"

Great mention of the bell on the bike. Road and hiked with a red towel hung of the shoulder of my pack to fling out in case a mountain lion decided try me for a snack. Eerie feeling for a Canuck to watching the ravine tops for big cats.

Nobody's mentioned a good flare system/signaling device. Blue tarp is the recommendation for air/visual that the rangers suggested. Also good for shelter. 10X10 is cheap and light.

Magnesium sparker for fires? Fire starting fluid or material?

By the end of the 1st month, I carried a 25lb pack EVERYWHERE I went down there. Water, food, gps, et cetera. Even for a 3 hour quickie hike. I tried to make sure I could survive quit comfortably for at least one night if things went wrong. And down there, a 3 hour walk will get you to places that one slip and you're dead. There is NO water down there. Up in Canada, you can't get away from the stuff. And it's clean, fresh water, not puddles of run-off filled with who-knows-what.

I'm a lolly-gagger when it comes to riding trails. Any big hills I had to go down, I walked down. I actually had a milk crate on the back of my bike to carry crap. Use a solid bike rack that mounts securely and 6 hose clamps to secure it. It'll rattle lose so check it.

Best practise? Dry run the scenerio. It's always a gamble. (Life ain't fair in case you didn't know...) but you can quickly stroke off a few things that will make a little problem stay little, or a big one, not so big.

SweetDoug


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

Skip the magnesium fire starter and just carry waterproof matches. They are more reliable at starting fires in dry stuff you can find around in my experience. Maybe I just need to practice with the fire starter, but I haven't been able to light anything but cotton balls with it, and if you have to carry cotton balls, you might as well just carry matches instead.


----------



## SweetDoug (Jan 1, 2011)

*Mag starter*

And you are so right. It's very cool to see the survivor guy start fies with them and all that survivor stuff, but I never go out anywhere without a Bic light. 10 billion lights, Never breaks.Take two, their light!

It's not like I'm going into the jungle on a special ops mission.

(I take a queen sized mattress with me when I went south! So you can tell what a pansy I am!)

SweetDoug


----------



## msouthall669 (Sep 30, 2010)

I tend to carry everything else for bike maintance that you all have mentioned so I am not going to mention it again. However, I do carry stuff more survival related. I found myself in a survival sitituation one time being stranded in a bad storm after getting lost after a hunting trip. After that, I dont take any trip without taking:

Compass
Cell phone
First Aid kit
4" knife
Headlamp
flashlight
Small Survival handbook
Map of the area if available
Waterproof matches
Coffee filters for filtering water

I know that seems like a lot of weight but you can get a lot of this stuff pretty light from hiking sites and stores. Personally, after my expierence, its worth the extra weight.


----------



## nicky2 (Jan 29, 2011)

*my list*

For a 3 to 7 hour ride:
Mini bike tool asst.
baggie w/advil, alieve, excedrin (has caffiene) bandaids, gauze, cash, tp .
Tire patch kit w/2 tire levers, sometimes an inner tube. small, good pump.
Extra shirt. Coastal N. Ca fog means temp gradients equals spare shirt, light riding jacket, wool cap, neck warmer.
2 to 5 power bars depending on duration.
2 to 4 bottle w/ fierce grape gatorade depending on weather/duration of ride
Sunglasses with changeable lenses (for sun to fog)
Use to do camelback but I found getting the fluids in bottle cages low on bike put carried weight lower which makes better handling riding and is better for my back. I carry a light back pack with the other stuff and a spare water bottle if I have to.
When I am taking a 1 to 2 hour power ride (I do lots of climbing) I often take just one water or nothing. I feel a huge difference when not carrying all the weight-I think even a couple pounds makes a difference. It is really fun to take a ride like this a couple times a week. I feel like i'm flying!
Yes I've flatted out a couple times and had a long walk-but I enjoy hiking too!
I use to carry the chain stuff-but since I've never had a chain break on me in the past 2 years I stopped. I just replace my chain every few months-or 1000 miles or so.
Live to ride-ride to live


----------



## nicky2 (Jan 29, 2011)

*forgot 2 more things i pack*

Also a cell phone and bic lighter


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

I get this question a lot from students, here is a list I posted a couple weeks ago. http://betterride.net/blog/2011/10-important-things-you-should-carry-on-long-mtb-rides/


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

All good stuff. Something I didn't see yet: A half dozen water treatment tabs and a small whistle can save your life and weigh grams. Add these to your first aid kit. Also: I never set foot in the woods without toilet paper somewhere in my stuff. If you're traveling to ride chances are good you'll need it frequently.


----------



## MXPUNK"401" (Jan 28, 2011)

BEEF JERKY is all you need ha


----------



## adkyeti (Apr 1, 2006)

I carry a ton of stuff in my hawg, most of wich has already been mentioned, and I have used all of it at one time or another. The one thing I haven't seen is a six inch piece of wire bent on both ends to hold my chain while I am working on it. Great thread, Ive added a few things to my pack.


----------



## WheelGator (Mar 19, 2011)

personally, just you, your bike, and some friends. Maybe a backpack with beer or something for the long trip.

But seriously though, I think some people get too caught up in making sure their pack is full and ready for everything. Packing too much I think gets to be a pain, because most of the time you really don't need much of the stuff. maybe a tire and a pump, but do we really need med kits lol


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

I tend to be a minamilist. Just small towel, some snacks, a pocket knife (never know when a gators gonna try to get ya). and my cell phone I have tubes and pump at the car.

Probably should carry more but there are enough people out there on the trails that if I really need anything else, I am sure there will be somebody that has what I need.

Now if I went to some more remote areas, I would certainly cary a whole lot more to be safe


----------



## Rusty_Venture (Apr 4, 2011)

Great site for packing light, if that's your fancy. Lot of good information in this thread from some veteran light packers.

http://www.backpackinglight.com/cgi...rums/thread_display.html?forum_thread_id=2981


----------



## dewtour2k10 (May 25, 2011)

i always carry some jack links beef jerkey, just incase i ever run into a sasquatch:winker:


----------



## RealDeal (Jun 5, 2011)

great list. now i can start to put my roadbag together.


----------



## Ziggy (Dec 30, 2003)

Gret stuff in this thread. In case I have to mess with anything greasy I keep a couple pairs of latex gloves in my seat bag or camelback...


----------



## darkace256 (Jun 6, 2011)

wow, after viewing this thread I feel so unprepared 

I usually only bring my cellphone and keys


----------



## Reef Diver (May 1, 2011)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## RJS5689 (Jun 27, 2011)

As someone who is looking to get back into biking, I've found the information in here very helpful.


----------



## Koflach (Jul 1, 2011)

Some great info here, thanks all for contributing.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

good stuff!


----------



## maxkimber (Jul 8, 2011)

All great advice. I would add the following tidbits, from more of a survival perspective:

If there is a potential of getting lost (taking the wrong trail or ???), have some basic survival items, like a good knife and a means to start a fire. These items should be carried on your person, not in a pack or on your bike - you can be separated from a pack or bike, and/or you may lose it on the trail. 

---and---

Always tell someone where you are going and when you should be back - and have them check up on you...


----------



## fly-noon (Jul 12, 2011)

Necessary: Helmet, Camelbak
Exceptionally good idea: Mini-pump
2 patch kits
1 Extra tube 
2 Tire Levers
1 Mini-Pump
1 Mini-tool with as much stuff on it as possible
1 First Aid Kit
1 Length of twine
Bazillion zip ties
1 Knife
Chain links
Might as well:
Powerbar(s)
Cell Phone
Bike Shorts
Gloves
Cleaning Wipes


----------



## ldollard (Jul 13, 2011)

feel like i'd need a suitcase when riding after reading Chris's initial posting


----------



## SConaP1 (Jul 13, 2011)

new here. just wanted to say thanks for the thread.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

I don't know if it has been mentioned, because reading this tread all the way through here is a pain in the ass, but I always pack a folding 3" 7/8 outdoor knife or either a telescopic baton...

You never know who or want you can encounter on the trails and either way, you got to get back at the end of the day. *togetyourbeerandtrollonmtbr.com*

David


Sent from my iPhone while bikin'


----------



## cgol (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for the great info. I carry water of course, a pack with: levers, c02 air cartridge, spare tube, and a multitool. I also stuff my wallet and cell phone in there because you never know.


----------



## jbrown6583 (Jul 16, 2011)

Alot of great ideas here!


----------



## scooby_foo (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for all this advice and ideas. I think i got a decent amount of things in my pack.


----------



## sings33 (Jul 17, 2011)

Love the advice. Will use it. Thanks


----------



## MikeAK (Jul 15, 2011)

Very helpfull. thanks!


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Now my rig is 10lbs heavier... but I'm prepared for the Judgement Day !


----------



## BrokenToken (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad I found this thread! I went out for the first time on real mountain bike trails yesterday with nothing but water, my cell phone, and a helmet. I quickly realized how ill-equiped I was. I only stayed out an hour but it was still pretty stupid.


----------



## 420_mtb (Jul 18, 2011)

I always bring my customized Columbia Rime pack inside it contains:


1 or 2 100oz hydro bladders. (depending on the duration of ride)
Pump
2 spare tubes 
a patch kit
a good multi tool 
spoke tool. 
tire levers 
small first aid kit. 
Bullfrog spray (insect and sunscreen all in one)
small pocket knife. 
my medicine!!!
Trail food 
Chapstick
Toilet paper with small light weight trowel. (you never know when nature calls, and I always dig a cat hole) 
and I always bring some cash, ID and a cell. 

I sometimes like to throw in my small hammock bliss weighs only 13 ounces and fits easily in to my pack. Try taking a 30 minute nap in the woods along side your favorite trail. Its the best! 

On my self I always wear sunglasses, gloves and a helmet. I probably over pack but I am all about being out there and not having to worry about some crazy crap happening to me. 

I even sometimes bring a Katadyn Vario water filter with me to fill up my hydro bladder especially when I know there is a water source that is trail side. I can refill with out carrying around the extra weight of water with me.


----------



## Akrillo (Jul 29, 2011)

Great thread, as a new rider I found it to be one of the most useful. Thank you!


----------



## TXnoob (Jul 25, 2011)

I usually carry a spare midget or a Thai girl in mine, depending on the occasion


----------



## bigD1031 (Dec 7, 2010)

David C said:


> Now my rig is 10lbs heavier... but I'm prepared for the Judgement Day !


 Now that is funny!!!!!


----------



## JeremyEdge (Jul 29, 2011)

This is all helpful stuff.


----------



## aan (Jul 30, 2011)

this is amazingly helpful, thanks everyone!


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


thanks for this checklist. search function on this forum is excellent.


----------



## Ewokswell (Apr 6, 2009)

My wife and I are true newbie's, but I think we go out pretty well equipped, after having reviewed this thread.

Fuel:
2 large Camelbaks (one each)
Fruit
Trail mix with cashews, almonds, cranberries, and chocolate
Luna bar for her, Mojo bar for him
Shot Bloks for reserve

Supplies:
Ultralight/Watertight First Aid Kit
Wound Closure Kit
Sunscreen
Quik Clot
Xtra Nitrile gloves
Advil
SAM Splint

Topeak Mountain Morph Pump
Spare Crank Bros pedal and cleat
Stan's Tire Sealant
Tape 
Topeak Alien II Multitool
Field Utility Knife
Phone
Collapsible rain poncho 
Map or trail info printed in case phone dies
Pepper Spray for any unwanted critters
LED Flashlight
Cash
ID
Med. Insurance Card


----------



## skittles8810 (Aug 14, 2011)

really good threads! I go on long trail rides and long road rides. I carry a camel pack, cell phone, energy bars, my camera for those nice scenes. I have pockets and an extra pocket so all of it fits in there. I should carry a tube for my tires but I have my cell phone so if i get a flat i call my fiance`. LOL 
I also carry Gatorade good for the loss of electrolytes. Which I sweat a ton!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

we had some wicked storms in Georgia this spring and there are a lot of downed trees on the trails. I think I'm going to buy a small foldable wood saw to clear some of the smaller branches that are blacking the trail. I think one of those would fit in my camelback.


----------



## jaymurr (Mar 27, 2011)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


Awesome post. I have made sure to have all of these in my pack.


----------



## RunningSpringsRydr7 (Aug 19, 2011)

For sure good advice. Wish I would have seen this before I had to hike out 2 miles carrying my bike with a flat. Or bleeding like a stuck pig without any kind of first aid. I'm learning the hardway but hey it builds character. Right? The other important thing I learned (not sure if it was mentioned), but always start your trip early. People tend to ride in the late afternoon more due to the heat of Summer but the chances of being stuck in the dark are that much higher.


----------



## Rezn (Aug 21, 2011)

Glad I read through this thread.


----------



## vertsk8er2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Taking notes


----------



## rdubbs22 (Aug 19, 2011)

very helpful list. Thanks a million!


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

Trek 4300 to destroy as fast as I can.


----------



## Blacsnow (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice list !!!!


----------



## jalgrattur (Aug 26, 2011)

Really helpful list


----------



## FiveStar (Jul 9, 2011)

great thread! 

somethings listed that i would never have thought of bringing, thanks!


----------



## Peter Leo (Aug 23, 2011)

Helmet
Cycling Shoes
Water – 2 large water bottles or Camelback
Riding clothing – Coverings for arms and knees are a must with the cooler weather. Also bring a vest or jacket in case it gets cold or wet
Tube/pump/tool
Food for ride – sandwiches, energy bars, gels, whatever you like but plan on carrying 500 calories
Windbreaker or rain jacket


----------



## MTBPaesano (Nov 9, 2010)

I was just reading another thread and people were mentioning how they bring tick removers; you can buy them at REI.


----------



## ankyle62 (Sep 1, 2011)

I need to start getting a kit together


----------



## apfroggy0408 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good list.


----------



## WOZN1AK (Sep 12, 2011)

This was very helpful. Def need to get a pack together


----------



## jguard (Sep 13, 2011)

Very helpful. I may have to adjust my packing list after reading through this.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

Here's my list. It looks like a lot of stuff, but most of it is really small and when added up, doesn't weigh more than a couple extra pounds.

I always go in the morning, so no toilet paper. On rare occassions, I've had to use river rocks, leaves, snow, etc. I do this when I backpack, so it's pretty much second nature (haha). It's pretty liberating, and I encourage others to try it for themselves:
Toilet Paper Free Expeditions at Backpacking Light

=================
packing
=================

One of my favorite things to bring, is for longer rides, rather than carrying a couple liters of water, I bring water purification tablets and refill on the trail. The weight I save here often adds up to being more than the weight of my kit. In Colorado, there are lots of streams, springs, brooks and lakes, so you're often only a few minutes from a water source if you examine maps and have a compass.

1-3 hour rides (5-20mi rides):
small waistpack with the following
cell phone
minipump
spare tube
patch kit
multitool w/chain tool
spare chain + powerlinks
5' duct tape
lara bar

long/remote rides (20-40mi rides, 10+mi from likely human contact):
hydration pack with the following
(all of the above)
derailleur hanger
brake/gear cables
pliers
zipties
more food
rain jacket
large garbage bag
map/compass/gps (iPhone)
water purification tablets
first aid kit
chapstick
sunscreen (repackaged in a small bottle)
hand sanitizer (repackaged in a tiny bottle)
contact lens solution (repackaged in a tiny bottle)

first aid kit:
spare conctact lenses
ibuprofin, vicodin/percoset
steristrip skin closures
(duct tape, packaged elsewhere)
gauze

in car (always in my car, as a car emergency kit):
spare warm clothes
extensive first aid kit (with tubular elastic bandages for road rash)
emergency food/water

=================
clothing
=================

initial layers:
short or long sleeve half-zip merino shirt
baggies with chamois liner
full finger gloves

adjustable layering:
buff headwear (for waistpack rides, this can be stuffed in a pocket)
arm warmers (for waistpack rides, I just roll them up on my arms if it gets warmer)
knee warmers (for waistpack rides, I just wear them the whole ride if it's cold enough)
windvest (for waistpack rides, this is attached via bungee system)

worn while riding in colder weather:
synthetic long johns
softshell jacket (very thin/breathable air-permeable)
helmet cover

colder weather emergency layers:
down vest
rain pants

Depending on the trail and my mood (aggressiveness), I also bring protective gear: knee/shin pads, elbow/forearm pads and sometimes a full face.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

1 tube
Glue-less patch kit
3 co2 cartridges and tiny inflator
Crank bros multi tool
Water

That's it.


----------



## cassava (Sep 14, 2011)

Since the track is not far away from my home I take only a multi tool set and water. If something happens, I'll call someone at home to pick me up.


----------



## Pakpal73 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great thread!


----------



## rykaz (Sep 23, 2011)

great stuff


----------



## lightgod44 (Sep 25, 2011)

Although i did not bring everything recomended im glad i brought most of it. Very useful thread thank you.


----------



## sqwill (Sep 25, 2011)

I ran out of water 10 miles from home the other day while it was 90 outside. So I bought a camelbak wow these things are great, I don't know how I ever did anything without one before. I love that the water stays cold so much longer than bottles that get warm after an hour or so.


----------



## Faralon (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the infoz!


----------



## Fooksache (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. v useful


----------



## bcon (Oct 7, 2011)

I bring a Camelbak, pump, energy bars, extra layers, cell phone, first aid, gloves, and tools every now and then.


----------



## Joskus (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice thread but a little über comprehensive for shorter rides. For my short 2 hours rides I take a bottle of water, my keys, my helmet, and that's it (sometimes a phone) ! I'd rather ride happily without any bag / repair material and take the risk to have to walk back.


----------



## luciushunt (Oct 12, 2011)

well....most of the time i go out without knowing how far will i go. in these cases i bring with me:
minipump
lights
water
tire petches
helmet
money
phone
(kindle)

when i'm planning to go on longer rides (which sometimes can be shorter rides than those i do not plan) :
the same i mentioned before +
chocolate
raincoat
mini health kit
minitool
plus i tell someone where i'm heading, so they can find me if i don't get home in 3-4 years

I live in Romaia, so the weather rarely gets "dangerous". Even if i run out of water, there is no risk of dehydration.


----------



## yeareally (Oct 10, 2011)

great tips, thanks


----------



## BuiltforSin (Sep 10, 2011)

What kind of packs are you guys using?


----------



## BritOnTour (Feb 17, 2011)

I have an older version of this pack:

Hydrapak As Cargo Hydration Pack 70oz Blue


----------



## AZ Desert Dweller (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm using an old knock-off camelbak pack from cabelas with a Camelbak Antidote 70oz bladder inside. The cheap bladder it came with broke in one use. I was thinking about getting a better pack but I seem to get everything I need inside of it and it works fine.


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good list.

A trash bag or two is worth the weight and space in my pack.


----------



## maqilin (Oct 19, 2011)

Very useful for a beginner like me.


----------



## puddleducky (Oct 17, 2011)

4:thumbsup:


----------



## opiants (May 15, 2011)

This is what I usually bring with me:
Water
Tube
Patch Kit
Pump
Map
Phone
Cash
Bike tools and a utility multitool for everything else


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I pack my camera, wallet, and cellphone in a small Pelican case.........never know when you'll get wet. The same goes for my first aid kit


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

*great thread*

Great post but you forgot the "go-girl" for us girls. I hope I get one in my x-mas stocking this year.....last year I was so disappointed. :thumbsup:

go-girl.com


----------



## trekterror (Sep 5, 2011)

Awesome post for someone just starting out like me. This will probably save me a lot in the future!


----------



## The Boz (Sep 28, 2011)

*How you do you carry your stuff?*

I'm starting to get a bit more serious about mountain biking and I'm evaluating my ride setup since I'm switching from a 26er FS to a 29er HT that will be run tubeless. I carry a camelbak with a tube, pump, and a few tools, but it seems like all the hard-core (fast) guys out on the trail do not (not talking about racing either). Many have a tube somehow fastened to their seatpost. Is it taped on and how?

Do you carry tools in your jersey pockets? If so, how do you keep them from bouncing around and falling out?

As a road rider getting into mountain biking, I'm surprised I don't see any under seat bags out there, why not?

Any other light and fast options please share... Thanks


----------



## s0180840 (Sep 6, 2011)

It depends on the length of the trip, but generally i'm carrying all this:
° water (usually 2 bottles, sometimes an additional hydration pack)
° tube and patch kit
° old cellphone
° Garmin Edge
° small pump
° some cash
° a couple of cereal bars
° some hex keys, a cassette remover and other useful tools
° rain jacket


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

I usually don't bring anything except water. If I need a tube or a tool I'll just freeload off of someone I'm riding with.


----------



## freefirst (Nov 8, 2011)

Body gear; helmet, gloves.. so on
water
leatherman 
tp
lighter
small food. 

tip, check the weather and dress for it


----------



## Night Rider AZ (Nov 9, 2011)

when i go on rides all realy bring is my camel back and an extra tube and tools didnt know there was so much stuff


----------



## Night Rider AZ (Nov 9, 2011)

except for safty helmit, gloves, ect


----------



## klif01 (Nov 9, 2011)

The Boz said:


> As a road rider getting into mountain biking, I'm surprised I don't see any under seat bags out there, why not?
> 
> Any other light and fast options please share... Thanks


I make it all fit into my camelback.


----------



## fbabrove (Nov 9, 2011)

Gu gu and more Gu!


----------



## Schirmer20 (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

krott5333 said:


> I usually don't bring anything except water. If I need a tube or a tool I'll just freeload off of someone I'm riding with.


shakes his head

hate people like this too cheap to buy there own stuff


----------



## Napalm1942 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the post, helps.


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

*in the bag*

Great tips!


----------



## CapaCapa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## xtremestimpy (Nov 29, 2011)

for me i keep standard things in a under seat bag (tube/multi tool/levers/patch kit/small first aid kit), for longer andventures, i add another tube, hydro pak, granola bars, trail mix and zip ties


----------



## vic06 (Nov 24, 2010)

The Boz said:


> Many have a tube somehow fastened to their seatpost. Is it taped on and how?


The Awesome Strap by Backcountry Research is the first that came to my mind. It's a double velcro strap that creates a sort of compartment for tube, CO2 cartridge and a pocket tool. They have several configurations. Backcountry Research - Makers of the AWESOME STRAPS


----------



## hooverGiant (Oct 3, 2011)

Good ideas here! i carry all of them except a shock pump.. Why would one need a shock pump out on the trail? I have set my psi and haven't done anything with it except check it once in awhile.. Am i missing out on something?


----------



## vic06 (Nov 24, 2010)

hooverGiant said:


> Good ideas here! i carry all of them except a shock pump.. Why would one need a shock pump out on the trail? I have set my psi and haven't done anything with it except check it once in awhile.. Am i missing out on something?


That's what I though until I was at the trailhead last week and realized my shocks needed adjustment. They either had leaked a bit (it had been a long time since I last rode) or the colder temperatures affected the air inside and the ride was too plushy. I put air in the fork at the beginning of the ride and some more on the rear shock midway trough.

I'd rather carry it than ride uncomfortable, which pisses me off.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Just posted this in a multi-tool thread, but it really belongs here:










Alien2 with chain breaker and pedal wrench etc.
Pump, presta/schrader compatible.
2 tubes. 
Zip ties
Tire levers
Patch kit - unopened glue.
Fiber spoke. Will repair even rear drive side without tools.
Derailleur cable
Derailleur hanger
Brake pads
Chain links
Quick link
Small flashlight
Matches
Duct tape
Electrolyte tablets
Pain killers
Small Leatherman with pliers

Might seem like a lot, but where do you ride? Around here there's thousands of acres of empty space, with no cell reception. In the off-season I see no one all day. The walk out could be really long.

It's also good to be able to assist others.


----------



## qwksti (Dec 7, 2011)

great thread, lots of good info here. thx


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

thanx for the tips guys, I just started mountain biking, though in florida its more like hill biking, regardless im having a blast. Never thought of some of these things to bring along, but these are all great ideas.


----------



## sea monster (Dec 10, 2011)

Some great info and advice here. Thanks.


----------



## jmg085 (Dec 22, 2011)

lol always carry a mini first-aid kit....god knows how many times i've needed it!!


----------



## Bolt79 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great thread! Got a lot of good ideas. Thanks.

Currently, I ride with an under-seat bag that has: spare tube, Crank Bros. mini pump, chain tool, spare chain link w/power link, small multi-tool (can't remember what brand), and a mini Leatherman type tool. 

I also ride with an old hydration-pack (the bladder was tossed long ago) that I use for a back-pack. In it I carry: a couple of bottles of water, a shock pump, my wallet (w/ID and cash), my cell phone, and truck keys.

Another essential for me on all rides is my MP3 player.


----------



## Vegetable Insane (Feb 21, 2011)

This is a solid thread! As suggested before, I got a topeak mini bike pump and it's so lightweight and out of the way that I forget its there. I think its the pocket rocket bike pump. Works great!


----------



## A&PShane (Dec 26, 2011)

I have had good luck with the tire liners but I ended up puncturing my sidewall.
I would still carry extra tubes.


----------



## Clack (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the packing list. padding post count so I can post a thread.


----------



## currently (Jan 8, 2012)

Good post thanks


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Rather than suggest all the obvious stuff you need like a helmet, water etc, here's what the guys at my LBS recommended to me:

2 tubes -trouble comes in pairs
CO2 quick inflator and at least 2 cartridges - even mini-pumps are a pain to carry. Quick inflators are fast, small and light.
A good multi-tool with tire levers - like a Nexus II
When your duct tape gets down to the end of the roll like with 1/8" to 1/4" of tape left on it. Stomp on it and flatten it and shove into your kit. We all know how handy duct tape can be.
3 or 4 zip ties
Tube patch kit - never hurts to have them.
A medium sized seat-pack to shove it all into and you've got a great emergency bike repair kit. It sucks walking your bike back to the truck


----------



## F13Bubba (Jan 11, 2012)

This thread is awesome! I'm just getting into biking and this is extremely helpful.


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm the medicine man in my biking group.

I bring alcohol pads, antiseptic solutions, wide band aids, eye drops, voltaren for muscle ache, aspirin for headache.

I also manage to bring spare chains for myself of course.


----------



## rskopek (Jan 12, 2012)

Great post! As a new mountain biker, I had stuffed a lot of these things in my pack to begin with but found there's quite a bit I here hadn't thought of. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## saltpot (Jan 17, 2012)

Great advice here. Thanks for the comprehensive list. As a new biker, but safety freak, I always took my mini first aid with me... but didn't think to bring spare chains. One broke  luckily only about a mile from where I was staying.  
Not making that mistake again! :nono:


----------



## Logiebear (Jan 23, 2012)

Anybody know where I can get a cheap biking backpack and some gloves?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Logiebear said:


> Anybody know where I can get a cheap biking backpack and some gloves?


DollarStore ?


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

Logiebear said:


> Anybody know where I can get a cheap biking backpack and some gloves?


I bought gloves at Home Depot. Firm Grip brand, $10. If you're taking about a hydration backpack, I'm not sure if you can get them "cheap", but something just to put water bottles, snacks, pump, etc, any old backpack would do. I use an old Radio Flyer backpack from my daughter's old tricycle push handle combo from when she was a toddler.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Logiebear said:


> Anybody know where I can get a cheap biking backpack and some gloves?


Alright, I'll tell you the secret, but keep it down ok ? 

Get the Mecanix gloves. $20/pair, you can get them on sale about half-price from time to time. Get the Original and the padded one M-PACT in a set for $20 on sale. Super resistant, snug fit and good breathing. Easy to clean and comfy to ride with.

As for hydra pack, buy a blader and a hose, stuff it in your backpack and that's about the cheapest way to do after the water bottle with a straw strap upside-down to your helmet.

Go in outdoors stores and try as many as you can till you find which ones you like and then check online for sales on those exact models. Or your lbs might have some close-out deals on that kind of gear.


----------



## Conzoid (Jan 24, 2012)

thankyou this is helpful


----------



## reggie16 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks this will come in handy when i start my riding trips


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

Lots of great info on the thread, now I just cant wait till the trails dry and I can get on the bike. 

thanks
TxRR


----------



## wisch (Jan 30, 2012)

Fricken always bring my climbing chord, just incase


----------



## wisch (Jan 30, 2012)

Camelbak


----------



## FFwhipple (Jan 31, 2012)

this is a great sticky!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Just posted this in a multi-tool thread, but it really belongs here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome list here. I've debated the spare spoke thing for years. I used to carry a couple in my seat post but with the advent of the disk brakes, I stop doing that. My thought was is the bike still rideable if I broke a spoke or two.

I like your list though, looks a lot like mine minus the first aid kit I carry.


----------



## jayabaluan1987 (Feb 4, 2012)

risky one to ride.........


----------



## Focus05 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------



## wparti00 (Feb 10, 2012)

Good info. Thanks a ton.


----------



## LouisSA (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anybody mentioned Sunblock? Especially on longer rides


----------



## Ice2fire (May 14, 2011)

Somebody said it before me, sunblock or sunscreen. There's lots of good advice in this thread. I might be new to mtbr, but I've been riding for a long time and I have gotten a lot of good ideas here.


----------



## Dusty T. (Feb 13, 2012)

Not too different from what others here bring along for the ride.

-Basic first aid kit with plenty of gauze pads and tape
-Spare tube
-Pump
-Shock pump (mostly for minor adjustments but I think it's optional)
-Chain tool
-Spare links and smartlink for my Sram 9-speed chain, and links for my Shimano 10-speed chain
-Multi tool with metric allen keys, and knife
-Shims for the brake calipers
-Windbreaker
- 2-4 energy bars
-Tire lever
-Derailleur hanger for my bike (Wheels Mfg makes a universal one that can be used on virtually any bike- so I bring one in case someone is in a pinch)

I'd say this covers the bare minimum- I need to bring some more cold weather gear in the event of getting stuck out in inclement Oregon weather.


----------



## tony48 (Feb 15, 2012)

What kind of packs does everyone use to carry their gear? I usually use a small saddle pack but I'm finding that it doesn't have enough room. I don't really want to carry a backpack or camelback


----------



## newbietillthegrave (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome! Great info for someone like me who is just starting out! I thought of a couple of things, first aid wise and hydration, but never thought about the other necessary tools and equipment in case of a bike malfunction! Good to know!


----------



## nico1995 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thx if only i had a bigger camelpack


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## one lung (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you for all the tips.


----------



## argin (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

great posts


----------



## jebbk (Feb 14, 2012)

Good Info. I consider myself a planner, but would have left out some of the above items.

Thanks


----------



## Silverwulf (Feb 24, 2012)

Among other things: 
Aspirin, a headache can ruin a great day.

I wear contacts when I ride, so I bring a pr of spare glasses in case the contacts get messed up/ eyes irritated which leads to eye protection. When you jammin', its a real bummer to get something in your eye. 

I also use a section cut from an old tube to band tools together so they aren't rattling around my pack.


----------



## vylanous (Feb 28, 2012)

I found this thread VERY helpful


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

Good to know. I always bring a salt pack with me when I start getting muscle craps. Chew on it and spit it out. Helps me everytime.


----------



## DHCloud (Oct 18, 2011)

*errr Muscle cramps...although you could call it craps too.


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

Somehow I usually end up not carrying anything, as my riding buddy has a backpack that we put all our stuff in


----------



## bsfswisher (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## thatonedude (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for the great info


----------



## afrizzledfry (Feb 26, 2012)

Funny...never really thought about first aid stuff. And I work in medicine. Ha.


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

Great post everyone.


----------



## Dickbrown (Feb 18, 2012)

Always carry Band-Aid's


----------



## Raine (Feb 1, 2012)

Just chiming in with what I use/bring:

Things I bought before actually going on my first ride:
- A good helmet that fits properly
- Mountain bike shorts with padded removable inner liner
- Non-cotton T-shirt
- Half-finger padded gloves
- Camelbak M.U.L.E. hydration backpack with extra room for tools and gear

And the tools/gear I brought along in the pack:
- Spare tube
- Patch kit
- Tire levers
- Mini pump
- Topeak Alien II Mini-tool

After about 4 months of riding my gear has changed quite a bit; now my apparel selection has added:
- Cycling sunglasses with clear/smoke/amber lenses
- Full-finger padded gloves
- Sunscreen
- Arm sleeves (for when the sun goes down during a ride)
- Elbow and knee pads
- Osprey hydration backpack (holds more gear than my Camelbak one)

And now I carry the following in my pack:
- Spare tube
- Patch kit
- Tire levers
- CO2 inflator
- First aid kit
- Extra CO2 cartridges
- SRAM Powerlink
- Zip ties
- Presta to Schrader adaptor
- Small sunglass cloth
- Topeak Mini 20 (smaller than the Alien II)
- Individually packaged antiseptic hand wipes
- Individually packaged alcohol wipes
- A pair of 8" velcro utility straps
- 400 lumen headlamp (if the ride might go into the evening)

This along with my cell phone, and instead of my normal wallet I use a small folding ID wallet (only has two slots, like a badge wallet) with my ID on one side and a $20 bill on the other side (just in case)

It may seem like a lot of stuff, but everything is small and lightweight, and everything takes up only the bottom 1/4 of my hydration pack.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

There is a lot of great input here, though- I'm only riding 2-3 hours max right now (weather/work/school)
I've learned like a lot of other users are saying -just be best prepared for what your doing.
With my short rides and terrain I know I only need my patch kit-tube-multi-tools and pump+ camelbak and water bottle.
I ride in the city so I will never be too far from civilization.
I will definitely pack extras if I was going on and expedition in a remote area.


----------



## erikr525 (Mar 6, 2012)

Right now I'm a way beginner and my back country rides are about 3 hours max.

In my Camelbak Rogue I carry:

Multi-Tool (I forgot the brand off the top of the my head)
About 20 feet of paracord
Mini-pump
Spare Tubes x2
Patch Kit
Cell Phone
Road-ID
In the future: Some kind of high carb food (learned the hard way), and extra tire levers.

The Rogue is designed for bare minimum packing, so that about fills it.


----------



## HotJoint (Mar 11, 2012)

Gret info here! Thanx


----------



## Griffins (Mar 13, 2012)

I would second the comments about carrying emergency contact numbers in your phone. Also, the number one rule of going out into the wilderness is letting others know of your route/plans.


----------



## COneversummer (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm considering a bike. Dont know what im going to buy.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

COneversummer said:


> I'm considering a bike. Dont know what im going to buy.


Try to start with one that has 2 wheels.


----------



## JTF2 (Mar 17, 2012)

good thread


----------



## bthomas241 (Mar 17, 2012)

water and first aid


----------



## BlazenFireMD (Mar 7, 2012)

Can someone educate me on the chainlinks, power links etc ? I just bought a 2012 Trek X-cal, and am not sure what I components I need to get for its chain. No specs are mentioned on their website about what kind of chain it is. So just wondering what I would need to have should the chain break ? I was also wondering if the chain tool in the Topeak Alien 2 would suffice or do I need to buy a separate chain tool ?


----------



## floresjc (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lucidor (Mar 16, 2012)

good post


----------



## nick_fury (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks for this!


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## 36dbldz (Mar 23, 2012)

good looking out yo


----------



## 36dbldz (Mar 23, 2012)

alot of helpful tips


----------



## mrpalaviccini (Mar 24, 2012)

*Lots of info*

and very helpful too!


----------



## iRide4fun (Mar 24, 2012)

Helpful indeed! Some simple things I would have not thought of bringing along.


----------



## puntorotary (Mar 21, 2012)

Griffins said:


> I would second the comments about carrying emergency contact numbers in your phone. Also, the number one rule of going out into the wilderness is letting others know of your route/plans.


Tons of good info in this thread.
Im a FF/EMT in Arizona. These smartphones that lots of people are carrying now have a spot in your contacts for your own profile and in case of an emergency whatever it may be that you can put down your emergency contacts,medical info, allergies, meds taking or whatever important notes you want in their. When we arrive on scene and the person cant communicate with us we usually look for a phone and get that info from there.


----------



## brf4n (Mar 20, 2012)

bring a quality leatherman, just in case you need to sever your arm.


----------



## calialx1 (Mar 7, 2011)

great thread idea!


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for every input, definetly will come in handy to have it as a list


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

The Essentials, nothing more.
2 tubes
Plastic tire boot
Pump
Chain breaker with mulit tool.
Power link
Extra links of chain
Nitrile gloves 
Cell Phone
Food 
Water


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


great list, thanks. I've built my kit based on this. My notes in red.

I added sunglasses and camera (sometimes two, regular and gopro) and a handheld HAM radio (just for kicks really). Requires an amateur radio license.


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sevoma (Apr 8, 2012)

Good thread. It seems like most people go out for miles unprepared.


----------



## purplewallz (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks


----------



## apo (Apr 9, 2012)

hmm, wouldn't have thought of some of this stuff. thanks!


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

Good informative thread thanks OP for starting it.


----------



## magentawave (Mar 3, 2012)

This is great stuff. Thank you to all contributors.


----------



## BillyMagnum (Sep 28, 2011)

great thread to start! I have since compiled my pack from this as well with a few of my additions.
I have my fox pack for mtb and I even use it when riding my road bike...I'm not too worried about saving weight. Just gotta switch out some items for road or mtn depending on my trip.
I usually carry:
1 Spare tube, patch kit, 2 Tire levers, Multi-tool (CrankBro19), 3ltr water pack and also an additional water bottle(usually filled with 1/2 water and 1/2 juice or gatorade for a small boost) on my cage, mini-pump(attached to the bike), a small snack, cellphone(Map my ride!), a towel, 5-10$, ID, and my light if not attached to the bike just in case it gets dark!
Wear: Gloves, Helmet, Sunglasses!!!(A MUST for me) and the rest of your git up...I think I may start packing spare gloves and socks as I seem to always forget my golves and have been getting soggy feet riding through some wet spots lately.


----------



## TrailBlazr (Apr 12, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

My Osprey Raptor 10
-3l osprey bladder
-leatherman juice
-bic lighter
-29er tube
-Topeak alien II (has tire levers)
-Small 4' cable lock
-Niterider Mako 5.0
-Sticky patch kit
-Glue patch kit
-Gerber flashlight the size of a pen
-batteries for both lights
-Clif shot bloks
-Powerbar
-Duct tape
-Bag of band-aids

On my frame
-2 25oz bottles
$10 pump fits presta and schrader, never had problems with it


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

good thread


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Leatherman!


----------



## stol2004 (Apr 16, 2012)

very helpfull thnx


----------



## hcr32 (Apr 16, 2012)

Very useful thread! Does of good info in here! Thanks


----------



## colorado91 (Apr 18, 2012)

Great list.


----------



## Durzil (Apr 5, 2012)

zipzit said:


> Key essential: Toilet paper. When the roll in your bathroom has a day or two left on it, steal it. toss it in a plastic sandwich bag, press flat. Yup, its an essential.


Also put some dryer lint inside the tube before you flatten it. This is the best fire starter you'll ever need in a sticky spot. I use this trick for my hunting pack.


----------



## ronigj (Apr 20, 2012)

mfranklin01 said:


> Just a thought but...
> 
> Has anybody thought about making a thread and having it be a sticky of the
> most common things to pack on a ride?
> ...


thanks for the info!


----------



## ronigj (Apr 20, 2012)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


Thanks! more Power!


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

small first aid kit


----------



## lanetxgp1 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm about to start commuting 13 miles, one way, and this will be very helpful in making sure I don't get stranded.


----------



## pickles1107 (Apr 21, 2012)

Very helpful, thanks


----------



## yulp333 (Apr 26, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## yulp333 (Apr 26, 2012)

i've forgotten a few things before. maybe i should make a personalized list. not as exciting though haha


----------



## Trey_ (Apr 28, 2012)

great post


----------



## 16k-rpm (May 8, 2012)

ty...


----------



## photonak (May 8, 2012)

Nobody in mentioned small roll of toilet paper 



poppy said:


> It's depends on the ride but this things will always be in my CB -
> 1. Spare tubes
> 2. Tire levers
> 3. Pump (Topeak)
> ...


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

I have never used a leather men on the trail. Bike fixes can be done with bike specific multitool. In fact i have never had to use a knife at all. Never had to use a flashlight, if riding at night you should have a light. Your going to have to scrub any wounds with soap and water post ride so no point in first aid kit. Once you dial your shock you wont require a shock pump. 

So my opinion is that one should leave the pocket knives, fist aid kits, shock pumps and flashlights at home.


----------



## Bayview_Alabama (May 1, 2012)

Leather man is nice, and some cash


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

great info thanks


----------



## grizzlypaugh (May 17, 2012)

I learned more about what to carry good ideas.


----------



## neubie-nj (May 18, 2012)

not too much not too little.. tubes, mini pump, water and a snack, cell phone and first aid


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good thread, I will have to take some of these items and create my own day trip list.

about all I carry right now is a multi bike tool, flat tire repair kit, my "smart"phone, and small handheld air pump. My smartphone triples as cell phone, GPS, and Bike computer.

I have the Casio Commando from Verizon, got it because of the stand alone GPS feature as well as it meets the mil spec to be rugidized.


----------



## jl2at (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dtrb (May 19, 2012)

great ideas on the lists


----------



## samguan (May 19, 2012)

nice post


----------



## watchman323 (May 3, 2012)

Nice post


----------



## Anyapot8 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for this Cris! I am a newbie that's why this information will be useful to me.


----------



## cdouble (Jul 24, 2007)

In addition to the standard stuff, a couple of items with very high "value to weight" ratio include:

- Old expired drivers license (id)
- Toilet paper in ziplock
- $10 bill
- Duct tape (wrapped around shaft of pump or CO2 cartridge)
- Tie wraps
- Spare chain link
- Sticky patch kit

cdouble
http://mo7s.blogspot.com

"Suffering has a luminous beauty, and cleanses the mind in much the same way a wildfire clears an overgrown forest."
- Mike Ferrentino

"Art is suffering"
- Squidward Tentacles


----------



## vincavinz (May 12, 2012)

Great post!


----------



## curby (Apr 29, 2012)

Great thread!


----------



## d0hface (May 21, 2012)

thanks for this... i didnt know where to start!


----------



## DanZo337 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice checklist, worst part is just carrying it all; I'm a bit of a rebel, prefer riding as nekkid as possible.


----------



## LewisWallace (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for info people


----------



## Things and Stuff (Jun 5, 2012)

The only 2 things I bring on short rides is: water and OFF (bug spray)


----------



## erikrichter (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas! I'll have to add some of these to my pack.


----------



## astronautrob (Jun 5, 2012)

That's a lot of good info.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

other than water and a multi tool, I will have to add a few of these items to my packing list, or at least use the ideas here to start one.


----------



## Peety! (Jun 3, 2012)

this is a great thread to get different ideas from different people


----------



## egoore1 (Jun 5, 2012)

the 2 most important things: a cell phone and ID


----------



## RickBerg (May 1, 2012)

i would probably bring: phone, keys, water


----------



## oglop (Jun 8, 2012)

good idea


----------



## EQWoody (Jun 11, 2012)

Cool thanks!


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Jun 11, 2012)

oh wow thanks


----------



## MarsMan89 (Jun 12, 2012)

Very Helpful!


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

I like this knife. Credit card thickness and only 1 oz. weight. Fits into the little ID card sleeve in my seat bag with a $20 and some ID in the clip. Also makes a decent beer opener.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

That thing is tiny... I would be afraid I would break it. Good option when you need to save on space and weight.


----------



## dooblavey (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing thank you


----------



## tucsonrider (Jun 18, 2012)

Any suggestions for carrying extra water on rides? other than a camelback or in a jersey pocket...


----------



## l_hooper (Jun 20, 2012)

I just got into riding and got a 29ner. Does the CO2 cartridge pump work well with such large tubes?


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

I also carry a can of bear spray. It works well on vicious dogs, pissed off moose, (and hopfully bears).


----------



## GiantClydesdale (Jun 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GiantClydesdale (Jun 21, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tgang50 (Jun 21, 2012)

good things i hadent thought of


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

l_hooper said:


> I just got into riding and got a 29ner. Does the CO2 cartridge pump work well with such large tubes?


try one and find out... then you will know if you need more than one per tire... well as long as they are fairly inexpensive that is.


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

Great thread!!


----------



## MToffroad (Jun 27, 2012)

Another good guide


----------



## whatasport (Jan 14, 2012)

I need to add some zip ties to my pack. Small, lightweight and versatile. Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## aerodreamer (Jun 26, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lateralus1082 (Jun 28, 2012)

Great advice here


----------



## jdstrd (Jun 28, 2012)

i think I need a bigger pack


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I just need a pack period...

Gotta get a bag to stick on my new rack to carry everything I should.


----------



## Kiejo (Jun 18, 2012)

This has been extremely helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

Skipping threw this thread I didn't see much mention of good First aid kits.
Coming from a Infantry background Ive been carrying a small but extensive FAK.
I have some gauze, combat gauze, Israeli bandage, a tourniquet, and some small stuff too. Sting and burn cream, aspirin and tweezers. I doesn't take much space at all. Very compact if packed right in a small pouch. With a newbie like myself I could see getting pretty hurt


----------



## omalley72 (Jun 7, 2012)

I've been seeing a lot of rattle snakes on the trails. I may pick up a snake bite kit just in case.


----------



## solidfish (Jul 1, 2012)

thanks for the advices!


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

omalley72 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of rattle snakes on the trails. I may pick up a snake bite kit just in case.


I haven't thought of that. No snakes on longisland. I'm sure that's not the same for North Carolina where I'm moving.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jaysop said:


> Skipping threw this thread I didn't see much mention of good First aid kits.
> Coming from a Infantry background Ive been carrying a small but extensive FAK.
> I have some gauze, combat gauze, Israeli bandage, a tourniquet, and some small stuff too. Sting and burn cream, aspirin and tweezers. I doesn't take much space at all. Very compact if packed right in a small pouch. With a newbie like myself I could see getting pretty hurt


This is a good point... An extensive yet compact First Aid Kit would be a good thing to carry... especially since I ride with my kids and we are always trying to jump our bikes off something. I carry one when we hike and keep on in the vehicle when go to the park, but for some reason never have one when we ride bikes.

For those in the infected areas, some thing for ticks would be good to carry as well.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

*tire levers*

i usually carry an upholstery spoon, and crescent wrench to take my tires off with. Them spoons served me oh so well :] maybe thats a thought for some people who have that lying around the garage or shed?


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

bandit1 said:


> This is a good point... An extensive yet compact First Aid Kit would be a good thing to carry... especially since I ride with my kids and we are always trying to jump our bikes off something. I carry one when we hike and keep on in the vehicle when go to the park, but for some reason never have one when we ride bikes.
> 
> For those in the infected areas, some thing for ticks would be good to carry as well.


It also helps to know how to use what you carry. Not saying you don't, Ive just seen a lot of people who carry things they have no clue how to use. Surprisingly short of a serious field first aid course youtube can really point you in the right direction.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

Jaysop said:


> It also helps to know how to use what you carry. Not saying you don't, Ive just seen a lot of people who carry things they have no clue how to use. Surprisingly short of a serious field first aid course youtube can really point you in the right direction.


or even know what they are carrying in the first place lol


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

bandit1 said:


> I just need a pack period...
> 
> Gotta get a bag to stick on my new rack to carry everything I should.


go to tj max and look at the skate packs, or board packs, element, hurley all them names. they have a lot of cargo room and have front clips ect i had a billabong pack thats seen hell and back. wading through muck water and all that good stuff. never had a problem. not even after the whole zipper fell out lol


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jaysop said:


> It also helps to know how to use what you carry. Not saying you don't, Ive just seen a lot of people who carry things they have no clue how to use. Surprisingly short of a serious field first aid course youtube can really point you in the right direction.


well with a background of 6 years military service, one being in Iraq, and having gone through all the first aid training they give you in addition to 4+ year with the Civil Air Patrol doing field ops and first aid training, I sure hope I know how to use the FAK I carry with me. LOL... I know not everyone has the oppertunity to get the extensive training that I was afforded, but it is a good idea to team up with your local Red Cross or like organization to get even basic CPR and First Aid training done.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

bandit1 said:


> well with a background of 6 years military service, one being in Iraq, and having gone through all the first aid training they give you in addition to 4+ year with the Civil Air Patrol doing field ops and first aid training, I sure hope I know how to use the FAK I carry with me. LOL... I know not everyone has the oppertunity to get the extensive training that I was afforded, but it is a good idea to team up with your local Red Cross or like organization to get even basic CPR and First Aid training done.


local Red Cross, eh? thanks for the starting point.

I've been meaning to take a first aid class just for the hell of it.

gots ta sign up for one soon, now.

meow.

Edit: what?! $90 to register for a first aid class with Red Cross? jeez... :\


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

TheSuperV said:


> go to tj max and look at the skate packs, or board packs, element, hurley all them names. they have a lot of cargo room and have front clips ect i had a billabong pack thats seen hell and back. wading through muck water and all that good stuff. never had a problem. not even after the whole zipper fell out lol


only one problem... no tj max around me... but I do have a Harbor Freight and of course Walmart. I am just waiting on the money to align itself with the stars so I can go get something. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## Jaysop (Jul 4, 2012)

bandit1 said:


> well with a background of 6 years military service, one being in Iraq, and having gone through all the first aid training they give you in addition to 4+ year with the Civil Air Patrol doing field ops and first aid training, I sure hope I know how to use the FAK I carry with me. LOL... I know not everyone has the oppertunity to get the extensive training that I was afforded, but it is a good idea to team up with your local Red Cross or like organization to get even basic CPR and First Aid training done.


Ha yea id say that's some pretty good experience!


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

and whats funny is that of all the first aid training, it is the basics that stick with you no matter what. If you can remember the basics, you can save a life. I was even afforded the training in water rescue/life guard training. Not much I will not run towards to lend a helping hand if I feel I have enough knowledge and experiance to make a difference.

The basics in first aid boils down to common sense: clean the area, stop the bleeding, seek medical treatment if needed. If blood flow is a high volume, get the wound above the heart as much as possible. And call 911.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

formica said:


> So, master bike fixer, what would you do with this real life on the trail situation? We decided there was no real on-trail fix, but the guys were ready to dismantle the brakes on someone's second bike when we got back to the campground. I voted to go home. :skep:


carry a small flat head screw driver and a little hammer to wedge it into the plastic of the remaining brake lever. that should do it, in my humbled opinion.
if its a form of metal, i.e. steel or aluminum. then i dont know.
just a pointer.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

bandit1 said:


> only one problem... no tj max around me... but I do have a Harbor Freight and of course Walmart. I am just waiting on the money to align itself with the stars so I can go get something. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


try marshals and ross too then if you have those, and no worries there! just trying to help a fellow enthusiast. have you tried a militry surplus store? camelbacks and packs can be bought there. just a thought for everyone there too in case they need one also


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

TheSuperV said:


> try marshals and ross too then if you have those, and no worries there! just trying to help a fellow enthusiast. have you tried a militry surplus store? camelbacks and packs can be bought there. just a thought for everyone there too in case they need one also


swapmeets, garage sales, or craigslist?

as a matter o' fact, I just saw a camelbak lobo for sale on craigslist for $30. new, tags and all. I have my HAWGNV or else I would have picked it up. I was a bit tempted to just buy it and give it away to someone, though.

meow.


----------



## hybridtracer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Awesome*

This is really helpful thanks.


----------



## UteRoots (Jul 8, 2012)

Insightful, thanks!


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

iamunchien said:


> swapmeets, garage sales, or craigslist?
> 
> as a matter o' fact, I just saw a camelbak lobo for sale on craigslist for $30. new, tags and all. I have my HAWGNV or else I would have picked it up. I was a bit tempted to just buy it and give it away to someone, though.
> 
> meow.


Exactly! you know where im heading with this. If you do some digging youre bound to find any little goodies :3


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

And welcome to all that I may have helped


----------



## rjc003 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very helpful


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

Every body helped lol


----------



## Luclin999 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a pocket leatherman (keyring size) that has come in handy more than once in the past while out riding. Really easy to add to a travel pack.


----------



## sujianhua (Jul 9, 2012)

I actually made a laminated checklist. It's just too easy to forget that one thing....


----------



## sujianhua (Jul 9, 2012)

Plus I guess you can use a dry erase marker to check down the list...


----------



## calum73 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Chain link*

Dont forget the snap on chain link. :thumbsup:

Good thread.


----------



## 0100110 (Jul 11, 2012)

Good info.


----------



## BEN_HUR (Jul 11, 2012)

any hints on what brand of camelback/bladder is recommended?


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

BEN_HUR said:


> any hints on what brand of camelback/bladder is recommended?


any that fits and is comfortable for you... I use the real deal Camelbak issued to me from the military, but I have another shell that would work if I can get a bladder for it. The other one has the extra pockets and stuff were as the one I use now does not.

I have only ever used or owned a camelbak from the "Camelbak" company. I can not speak for any of the off brand options. I love my camelbak, and recamend them to everyone that asks me about mine.

But any Camelbak/hydration pack that you like and is comfortable to wear for you will do the trick... the key is the larger the resevor, the more water you can carry.

I personally use the largest one they have at 3L. That translates into 6.61 pounds of water.

it breaks down like this: Water weighs 8.34 pounds per gallon, 3 liters is 0.793 gallons. When you do the math, 8.34X0.793 you get 6.61362 pounds for 3 liters of water.

So if you are concerned about weight, then this is something to keep in mind when picking out your pack. Not all packs carry 3L of water, they do make smaller ones down to about 0.5-1L in resivore size.

You can pick them up at your local walmart, or other department store where they sell sporting goods. you can also find them just about anywhere online.


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice thread - thanks to the contributors. Some great stories too


----------



## ylrus (Jul 7, 2012)

+1 Great thread and tips! Thanks.


----------



## BEN_HUR (Jul 11, 2012)

bandit1 said:


> any that fits and is comfortable for you... I use the real deal Camelbak issued to me from the military, but I have another shell that would work if I can get a bladder for it. The other one has the extra pockets and stuff were as the one I use now does not.
> 
> I have only ever used or owned a camelbak from the "Camelbak" company. I can not speak for any of the off brand options. I love my camelbak, and recamend them to everyone that asks me about mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## BEN_HUR (Jul 11, 2012)

Much appreciated


----------



## Beginner_Rider (Jul 14, 2012)

*Very Nice*

This is more than helpful for people like me.


----------



## CrazyCroat (Jul 15, 2012)

nice


----------



## GABrisson (Jul 15, 2012)

Thx for info...


----------



## rbbrchkn (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the excellent list. Keeping many of these items with me when I ride has made a lot of potentially unpleasant situations much nicer.


----------



## amoney90 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info! great list!


----------



## Jason.MT (May 30, 2012)

poppy said:


> It's depends on the ride but this things will always be in my CB -
> 1. Spare tubes
> 2. Tire levers
> 3. Pump (Topeak)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShadowHash (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm agree with the second post in this thread! Oh camelbak is better than bottles


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys

As somebody who is just getting started in biking and am reading through the posts here I was wondering where do you guys keep all this stuff?

I bought a small bag that fits under the seat where I could keep I.D and my phone. I see alot of guys carry multi tools. What are some of the best ones to carry? I would love to know how to change out a link on my chain if I had too. Maybe as I get some more experience with my bike I will be able to do it someday. But for now I think If anything breaks I will have to take it to the local bike shop.


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

JerB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As somebody who is just getting started in biking and am reading through the posts here I was wondering where do you guys keep all this stuff?
> 
> I bought a small bag that fits under the seat where I could keep I.D and my phone. I see alot of guys carry multi tools. What are some of the best ones to carry? I would love to know how to change out a link on my chain if I had too. Maybe as I get some more experience with my bike I will be able to do it someday. But for now I think If anything breaks I will have to take it to the local bike shop.


I personally keep my stuff in a bag on my rear luggage rack... I had a small bag for under the seat too for a while that held all I needed.

If you ride with a camelbak as your water supply, you can usually fit most of the stuff in there if you have one with the extra pockets and strorage. Otherwise a small backpack or larger bag to hang on your bike somewhere will hold all you need.

Changing a link is easier than you think. Next time you replace your chain, keep the old one, buy a chain tool and go at it. with a lil practice you will master it in no time. Your LBS may also be able to provide you with some old chain you can use to practice. Just ask them. One of my LBS holds a teaching to fix your bike clinic as well as the local bike rescue groups, another way to learn how to fix your own bike, keep an ear out for those as well.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Cheers for the tips bandit1. Great idea on keeping the old chain to practice on.

As far as brand for a multi tool ( and chain tool ) what would you suggest ?

Thanks again


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have an el cheapo from my local walmart, it works fine for me, but I would get a better quality one like one from park tools or some where. Check your LBS and see what they carry, its gonna be better than one from walmart... I had to return mine once already becasue it broke after the 3rd use less than 48 hours after purchase. No problems on the exchange, but I would deff consider one that your LBS carries. It would be well worth the money spent over the $5 walmart one.

I am planning on replaceing my cheap walmart tools with some better quality ones as soon as my funding allows me to. I only bought them cuz I needed something quick and cheap for the time being, and for now they work fine.


----------



## PostScript (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been reading a lot on the forum lately after borrowing a friend's bike and hitting a few trails. Needless to say I'm hooked! There were several items listed that we brought along....and used, others that I need to invest in. Thanks, everyone, this site has been a wealth of information!


----------



## Fishfinder (Jul 21, 2012)

Good to lnow


----------



## br0m (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for this


----------



## Danny523 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## Rock48nj (Jul 5, 2012)

Been riding for a month and had a very limited pack.. yesterday about 40 mins into my ride I caught a stick in the rear wheel area which snapped and busted up my rear derailer. My question is.. being new to the sport, if I had a chain tool, could I have removed the derailer and just ridden it as a single speed out..assume so? The couple mile hike out was not nearly as fun as riding. Think I am going to expand my tools and pack.


----------



## jnorkol (Jul 22, 2012)

Good ideas for the beginner.


----------



## MattyJ568 (Jul 25, 2012)

great thread!


----------



## ctimbs (Jul 26, 2012)

Has anyone listed twinkies and dr pepper yet? I would think these would be crucial as well.


----------



## bladdo (Jul 15, 2012)

Good info


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

ctimbs said:


> Has anyone listed twinkies and dr pepper yet? I would think these would be crucial as well.


Twinkies I could see, they last forever and a day, but wouldnt the Dr Pepper get a bit flat or explode on anything other than a paved trail?


----------



## dozicusmaximus (Aug 10, 2011)

Some things I would have never thought to bring in there. Thanks!


----------



## Left-ear (Jul 26, 2012)

Great ideas!


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

JerB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As somebody who is just getting started in biking and am reading through the posts here I was wondering where do you guys keep all this stuff?


I have one of these, and I love it! Nashbar - Nashbar Frame Pack Bag

What I carry in it:

Nashbar "All Rounder' hand pump (also comes with a bottle cage mount bracket)
Nashbar Multi-tool
2 Tire Levers
Patch kit
Small roll of Gorilla Tape 
A few zip ties

With all that I still have room for my keys, cash/ID, and Razr Maxx phone in a small neoprene camera case that I had that fits the phone perfectly.

FYI - If I carry the phone w/out the case Ican fit my whole wallet as well, but I prefer to keep the phone in the case, for added protection, especially if I get caught in the rain.

I don't have a spare tube yet, but back in the day I used to carry one tied up between my seat rails.

One thing about that bag, in the photo it looks black, but in reality it's more of a dirty silver or pewter type color, which actually goes decenlty with my bike. But looks aside, it gets the jobe done very well.

And another idea I had was if you have multiple bottle mounts and only run one cage (or use a CB and don't carry bottles), bolt up a cage ( I'm thinking the seat tube location would probably be the better one) and use a large mouthed bottle to hold all this stuff. I'm thinking you could fit a ton of stuff in the right sized bottle if you packed it well. And maybe run a velcro strap or something around the bottle and seat tube for added insurance to make sure you don't lose it.

I plan on trying this at some point, prob after I get a CB.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

another good read. Will definitely consider.


----------



## jarretk1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Great info, especially for a beginner that is getting into the sport


----------



## bandit1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am working on going through the whole thread and compiling a list of the most common items repeated and the ones not repeated... with work scheadule, I should have it done in a month or so. Just started last week.


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

My kid wiped out and bent her RD hanger. We limped home and stopped at bike shop for repair. Maybe I will get a straightening tool.


----------



## Velogeek (Jan 9, 2012)

In Tucson/desert areas we carry a comb to help remove cactus..


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I keep a couple extra zipties in my bag in case cables come loose


----------



## mtngoat13 (Jul 9, 2012)

I am new to Mountain biking but heres what I carry
Short Rides 10 mi or less
-pump
-multi tool
- 2 tire levers
-spare tube
-small adjustable wrench
-patch kit
-water bottle
-lock

Longer rides 10+ miles
-all the above
-hydration pack
-45ACP 1911(cause you never know)
-extra tube
-snacks
-gels
-50' paracord

I always have a knife, firesteel, wallet and phone on me.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

JerB said:


> Hi guys
> 
> As somebody who is just getting started in biking and am reading through the posts here I was wondering where do you guys keep all this stuff?
> 
> I bought a small bag that fits under the seat where I could keep I.D and my phone. I see alot of guys carry multi tools. What are some of the best ones to carry? I would love to know how to change out a link on my chain if I had too. Maybe as I get some more experience with my bike I will be able to do it someday. But for now I think If anything breaks I will have to take it to the local bike shop.


I put the spare tube with the my alien tool in the seat bag. Extra chain I clean and make a bracelet and have a camel back for water and that can carry some sort of chocolate bar or energy bar. The camel back also is able to carry 2 extra cables for brake and shifters. (yes I still use v brakes ). Thats about it.


----------



## askoller88 (Aug 13, 2012)

nice list man...good work


----------



## ToolSoldier (Aug 14, 2012)

Just bought my first bike today Fuji Nevada 3.0 ^.^ cant wait to hit the trails next week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

My rides are usually pretty short (<10 miles) and I carry: bike tool; hydration bladder; tube/shock pump. I've definitely got to add more to my pack though. Thanks for the lists guys!


----------



## michael lambert (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info Chris


----------



## Blue-Destiny (Aug 19, 2012)

Excellent packing list for ideas and future references for newbies.


----------



## 79ford (Aug 25, 2012)

Very cool video!


----------



## 79ford (Aug 25, 2012)

Blue-Destiny said:


> Excellent packing list for ideas and future references for newbies.


I'm looking to buy a bike soon, excellent ideas for sure!


----------



## PeaceTrees (Sep 1, 2012)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## flteng965 (Sep 2, 2012)

Great idea. I need to start investing in parts it seems.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

Carrying the patches, levers, and pump paid off! Got a flat today about 12 miles into my ride, luckily I had the stuff to fix it with no problems.

I used the Slime self adhesive patches - they worked like a charm!


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Seems that a lot of peoples kits are missing suncream and insect repellant. Trying to fix your bike whilst being eaten alive by bugs is not nice.

Suncream is also a bonus, careful where you put it on your face, as a sweat/suncream mix in the eyes is never an exciting experience.

For long rides on trails that do not attract much attention, I also bring a small flat plastic whistle. If you do injur yourself and are unable to ride or walk out, then a whistle can be a massive life saver for when people come looking for you.


----------



## crosscountryman (Oct 5, 2009)

*Done Recommendeds into the Horders Necessary*



Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


I would say because of weight, and how useful they can be, I would keep these in the pack all the time:

- Quick Ties
- Duck Tape
- Some sort of Nutrition, a bar or gu's. It is just not worth running out of juice before the ride is over.
- Cash

Killer list, that is really all you need.


----------



## swl7 (Sep 4, 2012)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Teresa460 (Sep 5, 2012)

that way no matter what breaks, Craig has at least 1/2 bike in spare parts from which to beg a replacement.


----------



## HNR (Sep 7, 2012)

Cool, thanks


----------



## Meridian725 (Sep 7, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## jfo9 (Aug 21, 2012)

Never tried bike packing but have wanted to get into it lately, looks like i need a little bit more gear.


----------



## yv1650c (Sep 10, 2012)

only my bike and helmet +10miles! (I should start using a small bag with tubes) I also ordered:
Crank Brothers Multi Bicycle Tool (19-Function, Silver) and Topeak Pocket Rocket Master Blaster Bike Pump 

thank you


----------



## mr_z (Sep 12, 2012)

where can i get a small all in one kit to carry while on the trail? anyone recommend a specific one?


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ziploc Freezer Bags - work great for keeping stuff dry & dust proof and compressing air out allows you to pack more compactly.
Test Ride - a few days before go for a loaded bike test ride to find out problems, balance and to find out how much all this stuff weighs.
________________________
*It's all here:*
Sedona Arizona l West Fork Trail


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow so buying my MTB and bottle cage is half the battle. I need to stock up on a lot of stuff over here


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

This is going to be a very useful thread for when I get to riding again. I can't believe how unprepared I used to be. All I used to bring with me was water and music.


----------



## friedhouse (Sep 13, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## vanwo23 (Aug 29, 2012)

What I carry on every normal ride usually 1-3 hours

On the bike...
Insulated Water Bottle
Mini Pump
Under Saddle Bag w/patch kit, tire levers, CO2 gun with 2 carts

In hydration pack (2 liter)
Spare tube
Multi Tool (includes chain breaker)
Cliff Bar/Energy Gel
Poncho/Plastic bag (Poncho for me, bag for cell phone/wallet etc)
2 extra CO2 carts

New personal rule... If I start a ride that I haven't done before and unfamiliar with after 12pm... Taking the bike light.

Gear
Helmet
Gloves
Bike Shorts


----------



## Nylander (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice list, I've never needed my head light, but I wouldn't ride without it. There is nothing quite like a 3-hour tour.


----------



## rcrscott29 (Jul 31, 2012)

You know what would be nice is if some company sold complete "ride kits" in various levels of included equipment and supplies.
I know it would be difficult because everyone has their own preferences and bikes of course, but it would be pretty cool to just be able to go a buy a complete, ready to pack and ride kit.


----------



## stupidhead (Sep 21, 2012)

Very good


----------



## ak-88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Be sure your first aid kid has iodine or some other form of sterilization, infections are nasty bits of work


----------



## GeauxLSUtigers7 (Sep 9, 2011)

read


----------



## roadiohead (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info y'all


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## suey22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the info


----------



## KOL (Sep 27, 2012)

Water and a first aid kit for all rides. Depending on how long your ride is going to be and how many in your group, you can distribute the repair tools and parts.


----------



## Psychotext (Sep 21, 2012)

I'm such a pack rat. I can't seem to stop myself carrying enough to survive a disaster on the side of a mountain... even though most of the time I'm just on local trails.


----------



## Raivyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I think its better to be prepared and not need it than to need it and not have it.

I actually do carry a really small survival pack with me just to stay in the habit of having with me at all times.

Just curious - how much does all this stuff weigh? (not including water of course). Tubes, pumps, tools, bag(s), FAK...my hiking backpack (for 1-3 hr hikes) weighs at about 15lbs.


----------



## Raivyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I forgot to mention - I took a Wilderness First Aid class held by the Red Cross a few years ago - those of you who would like more first aid info; I HIGHLY recommend it. Most of the folks who backpack and camp counselors take this course, but it is really designed for folks who will be 45min. away from a hospital. When you're on a trail and something serious happens, 911 isn't going to get you very quickly (especially if cell phone coverage is spotty).

For rides more than half a day, at a minimum I would carry something like the REI Dayhiker first aid kit, then supplement it. There are lots of YouTube videos on first aid kits.

If all you know how to do is stick a bandaid on, I think you'll find the wilderness first aid course to be very useful on how to use a first aid kit and in what situations.


----------



## SlickWilly8019 (Sep 4, 2012)

*If I am gonna be out for an hour or moreduring the summer I take this.*

Still needed are another form of ID & ICE instructions, ID tags, spare link, snake bit & bee sting kit. stowable jacket and solar blanket. Still need some armor for my knees and elbows and pelvis. I see lots of things here that I'll really look into because its better to have it and not need it than it is to need it and not have it. Already added a few things that I didnt have b4.

In my Hydration Pack/Backpack.

1 12hr green light stick.
Recon Tanto CS, tied upside down on the right side, accessible w/o removing packing.
20 feet of 550 paracord
Some precut strips Tyvek envelope_, very tough. Consider for use with a sidewall gash/large hole in tire that I have to use a tube for that Stans wont seal. I am not walking if I dont have to._
Co2 cylinders
patch kits
Chain breaker
Multi tool for bike
29er Tube
Green flashing strobe light/built in whistle
tire levers (3)
Energy Gel
Nuun electrolite tablets
Candy-for low sugar 
zip ties
camo compact w/ mirror
Duct tape
magnesium & striker
First aid kit don't have any H2o2 or iodine but most everything else. Feminine pads & tampons for blood loss only, I have some medical training that Uncle Sam taught me. ETA: I got some liquid bandage with antiseptic and a Snake & bee sting/bite kit.

My back pack without water weighs in at 5lbs. Water is a consumable, its weight is not relevant.
I leave my route with someone and let them know I'll be back before dark, if not start looking.

On me at all times:
Some form of a handgun for snakes and dangerous animals 2 & 4 legged kinds(CCW) We have Mountain Lions & Black Bear. Confronted by a black bear 2x I was scared 
Gloves 
Helmet
Safety yellow reflective vest
Rear view helmet mirror
Flashing front/rear lights-Clear & Red
Cell phone
Padded shorts
Do-Rag

Will be interesting to see what the winter ride brings whether I need to make changes or not, I havent ridden in the winter yet, just have my summer pack made out- because I just started biking.


----------



## Dhbiker14 (Oct 17, 2012)

good idea


----------



## japaddler (Oct 20, 2012)

These beginner stickies are extremely helpful!


----------



## Luckyr (Oct 21, 2012)

I didn't read all 21 pages, but I'm hoping somebody mentioned extra ammo! One clip is never enough


----------



## ansky (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure if its been mentioned but I discovered today that some toilet paper would be good to have in the pack.

Hoping to get my ccw soon too to add to my survivalist items.


----------



## naughtyca (Oct 22, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## Thirdeye270 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ankle weights for training, water bottle


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody can recommend a good multitool with chain breaker?


----------



## wanna_ride? (Oct 24, 2012)

This has been an informative thread. good sticky.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

jimbowho said:


> Dental floss. I know it's good for what it's intended for. A Cliff bar can wreak havic if stuck in the tooth.
> 
> But!!! A one inch 1000 ft! spool is good for many other options. Like stringing a bush to bush space blanket hanger. The stuff is beyond strong and weighs nothing. Never needed it but some Desert racing Gal suggested it so I carry it.


new to this thread, but on a local forum a hardcore biker said he uses dental floss and a needle to repair tears in the sidewalls of tubeless tires. Once you have sewn the tear, you can install a patch and the tire will hold tubeless. He said dont use the waxy glide floss though, it is too slick.


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

good thread thanks


----------



## MTBerNick (Oct 23, 2012)

This thread helped me alot on my first ride, luckily I saw this before I went out and took all the right stuff, thanks to the OP.


----------



## lakeshow (Oct 23, 2012)

Useful info . thanks


----------



## Starfish (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, this is a helpful checklist!


----------



## jimlee (Aug 30, 2012)

*why didn't i think of that?*

walkie-talkies (GRMS?) for everyone - spare batteries. brilliant - should have thought of that myself. another thread to print, save in a 3-ring binder, and read before my next ride.

thanks, jim.


----------



## stuffx (Oct 31, 2012)

a take the basic: pump, patches, levers and multitool.. thats all folks!


----------



## Ferrari353 (Oct 17, 2012)

jan_nikolajsen said:


> Alien2 with chain breaker and pedal wrench etc.
> Pump, presta/schrader compatible.
> 2 tubes.
> Zip ties
> ...


Haha so many pain killers.
Anyway, for a short one or two hour ride, would you recommend still taking all that stuff?


----------



## Refried Noodle (Nov 5, 2012)

I ain't got half that stuff. Better start buying and packin'


----------



## yboc (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice, I've been wanting to get a list.


----------



## RC24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Great resource!


----------



## CjSwat13 (Nov 8, 2012)

My riding load out consists of: extra tube, pump, patch kit, some energy gel, tire irons, camelback, shock pump, always carry my iPhone,and wallet with ID.


----------



## Welric (Nov 10, 2012)

usefull!


----------



## AIDONN (Nov 11, 2012)

Helpful thread ! I think the full list of packing might be a bit much though


----------



## Bikingnewbie (Nov 11, 2012)

Amazing must-haves. I never considered taking the majority of things suggested. I'm a complete newbie and glaringly clear I have a long way to go before I understand the sport. LOL - Moving from beach cruisers and boardwalk rides to mountain biking is a huge leap but it's going to be fun!


----------



## TomasW (Nov 13, 2012)

Useful info. Thanks


----------



## savie62 (Jul 7, 2012)

very useful great thanks


----------



## hector j castro (Nov 15, 2012)

very helpfull


----------



## Grinderz (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that it is starting to get really hot, I have also added some ORS (hydrolyte) to my stash of gear.
Dehydration can come on really quickly if you are focusing too hard on the ride, and not on your body or your mates. I have had one friend already stop sweating on a ride this summer. He didnt even realise he had stopped sweating or how bad it was until after the ride and he fell over trying to put his bike in the car.

Plonked him in the shade, dumped a heap of water over him and pumped him full of fluids and he started to get some colour again. His parter came and took him home and threw him in the shower, pumped him full of more ORS and then headed off to the docs for a check up.

Dehydration is serious. If you are riding where it gets really hot, I highly recommend some ORS in the pack. Doesnt weight much, but can be a saviour for you or your riding partner.

I have also been effected by dehydration from a ride. Took me almost 2 weeks to recover and I was nowhere near as bad as my mate. This was from a ride I drank a heap on too.


----------



## KAG5 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just an observation after reading through a few lists: while it is important to have the essential materials and that it is better to be over prepared than under prepared (I learned this the hard way) it is also important to keep your pack light. A heavy pack is going to wear you down and slow you down.


----------



## Visionist (Nov 23, 2012)

You guys seem to bring a lot of "interesting" things. .


----------



## roadgamethes (Nov 24, 2012)

thats a great post chris. i really think that a sticky like this would be helpful to all newbs


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

formica said:


> So, master bike fixer, what would you do with this real life on the trail situation? We decided there was no real on-trail fix, but the guys were ready to dismantle the brakes on someone's second bike when we got back to the campground. I voted to go home. :skep:


running a mechanical avid disc brake? Id be sure that I bought the avid levers that are reversible. if I brake the rear lever, no big deal ,front does bulk of the stopping. if I brake the front, stop on the trail and swap the lever over.


----------



## BudBundy (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you very much for this handy list!! Awesome!


----------



## p2rider426 (Nov 4, 2012)

cpfitness said:


> running a mechanical avid disc brake? Id be sure that I bought the avid levers that are reversible. if I brake the rear lever, no big deal ,front does bulk of the stopping. if I brake the front, stop on the trail and swap the lever over.


You do bulk of your braking with the front? I grew up racing BMX so maybe that's why I'd rather have a working rear brake over front any day. Just do a little footjam if you need to front brake in a hurry anyways


----------



## cpfitness (Nov 19, 2012)

p2rider426 said:


> You do bulk of your braking with the front? I grew up racing BMX so maybe that's why I'd rather have a working rear brake over front any day. Just do a little footjam if you need to front brake in a hurry anyways


Front does 70% of braking but yeah sometimes you just want to scrub a little speed off so you use the rear. Regardless the same thing applies with the levers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poolnikov (Nov 9, 2012)

it´s good


----------



## sliebsch (Nov 30, 2012)

very helpful, thanks a lot


----------



## Lowered-S-Dime (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks i learned my lesson,,, Pinch flat from hell. had to walk a mile home sucks for me lesson learned.


----------



## rjjackson36426 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Thanks*

helpful thanks


----------



## rjjackson36426 (Dec 17, 2012)

helpful thanks


----------



## inter (Nov 27, 2010)

*My to bring list*

Here is my list:
- multi tools
- tube
- plastic lever
- bottle of water
- mini pump
- zip ties
- GU

and the most usefull of all: I bring my riding partner that bring all the stuff above.
I just bring my cell, wallet and car key.

Happy trails.


----------



## 702Biff (Dec 10, 2012)

*I always try to be sure and bring one of these...

*


----------



## rjjackson36426 (Dec 17, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## u0104940 (Dec 17, 2012)

As a dirt bike rider i have been trained on always riding with items to get you out of a pinch. First week out on my first MTB ride, I had a flat, and then a broken chain. Had everything to get me back up and running both times. Great post, great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## MountainPassion (Dec 22, 2012)

200


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## naranzeta (Dec 16, 2012)

Great


----------



## Mpulsive (Dec 23, 2012)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## dpicare26 (Dec 27, 2012)

cool pics


----------



## nashwillis (Dec 27, 2012)

this is very useful, do you carry these in a back pack or camel pack?


----------



## dieselpowered (Dec 27, 2012)

Very good info...I am leaning towards carrying gear in a CamelBak.


----------



## A7X88 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very useful


----------



## C-Kryt (Jan 2, 2013)

Very helpful post - I feel more prepared now!


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

*How about a minimalist packing list?*

This is a great thread for people who are bike-camping or way out in the wilderness. But, we spend big bucks on weight savings, so there is reason to be selective in what you bring along.

So how about making a list of the few but most important things to bring?

Where I ride, the longest push I would have to get to a road where someone could pick me up is about 2 miles, and in most cases, well less than a mile.

For now I am carrying a short 4mm & 5mm Allen wrench (used once in a year of riding to tighten my cleats), the key to my car, some energy gel, and water. I don't skimp on water but am getting better at knowing how much to bring for a given ride and given weather conditions. I needed to tweak a limit screw once, so am thinking about filing a screwdriver bit onto my key or just getting a little screwdriver. A few zip ties make sense too -- they weigh nothing.

I am tubeless, so don't worry about the unlikely flat.

I usually carry my cell phone because of work, but often don't if I want to be left alone. I always tell Wife what park I am going to if I will be riding alone.


----------



## gthomp0622 (Dec 24, 2012)

Very helpful thanks!


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

A solid multitool with pliers is a great way to cover off a lot the the things mentioned in the above lists. 

Something I did not see mentioned is a spare pair of socks. Preferably thin wool or silk, which are great at wicking away moisture and prevent blisters. I'd switch out pairs at lunch or halfway through a ride, especially when it's hot.


----------



## rottenronny (Mar 16, 2010)

ak-88 said:


> Be sure your first aid kid has iodine or some other form of sterilization, infections are nasty bits of work


This is good advice. I have a friend who died from blood poisoning from a suspected thorn prick just 3 weeks after the event. Left a wife and year old twins behind.


----------



## rottenronny (Mar 16, 2010)

AREK28 said:


> Anybody can recommend a good multitool with chain breaker?


Crank Brothers Tool 19


----------



## Sno (Jan 7, 2013)

Great information.


----------



## Zsimmons (Jan 15, 2013)

Got some good ideas on here. Thanks


----------



## DrWild (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you. All of the beginners info on this forum are really helpful and I very much appreciate all the effort that has gone into it.


----------



## FSR831 (Jan 20, 2013)

thanks for the ideas. sub'd


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Just scanning - along with the first aid kit, you need the knowledge to use it. A Wilderness First Aid or First Responder class goes a long way to taking care of people and yourself. Google SOLO schools or Outward Bound.

To most people's first aid kits, I would make a few additions/changes.

Meds - not for any ride less than a few hours. No Tylenol, no Advil, and absolutely no aspirin (slows clotting). Those are for long term use not on the trail. Up to a point, pain is good - it lets you localize the injury.

Add a triangle bandage and some Kerlix or ACE bandage (but don't wrap too tight) for slings, swathes, and tying splints (use branches to make the splint).

Add nitrile gloves! You may be using your first aid kit on a buddy and not yourself. No need to share blood and germs.

Survival blanket. Folded up they are maybe 4" x 3" x 1". Good for someone stranded for hours due to a mishap.



> > View Post
> > Be sure your first aid kid has iodine or some other form of sterilization, infections are nasty bits of work
> 
> 
> This is good advice. I have a friend who died from blood poisoning from a suspected thorn prick just 3 weeks after the event. Left a wife and year old twins behind.


I'm so sorry that happened. Wounds should always be cleaned as part of definitive care, but not necessarily on the trail. Really, sterilization is almost impossible outside a hospital surgery room. Ambulances are not sterile, but they are supposed to be clean. Concern about infection is very low in the first hour or so - it's more important to deal with life threats, stop bleeding, and get out. If it will take a few hours to get you or a buddy out, rinsing the wound is very good. Iodine and antibiotic cream should be used if you can get the wound truly clean and properly bandaged (as you learn in a WFA/WFR course). A thick antibiotic cream might only be putting a water resistant layer over the bacteria, keeping it moist and warm and happy.

I have zero experience or training with Quick Clot or military dressings with clotting chemicals on them. I personally wouldn't use them if bleeding can be controlled with direct pressure.


----------



## Adam5 (Jan 26, 2013)

SlickWilly8019 said:


> Some form of a handgun for snakes and dangerous animals 2 & 4 legged kinds(CCW)


I have to agree with this one. It's rare that I am away from the house without at least a subcompact 9mm and spare mag. In the woods even more so.


----------



## Adam5 (Jan 26, 2013)

This thread isn't just useful for beginners. It's also good for those of us who are returning after a long hiatus and can't remember what we use to carry.


----------



## CSC (May 23, 2011)

Gregon2wheels said:


> I'm so sorry that happened. Wounds should always be cleaned as part of definitive care, but not necessarily on the trail. Really, sterilization is almost impossible outside a hospital surgery room. Ambulances are not sterile, but they are supposed to be clean. Concern about infection is very low in the first hour or so - it's more important to deal with life threats, stop bleeding, and get out. If it will take a few hours to get you or a buddy out, rinsing the wound is very good. Iodine and antibiotic cream should be used if you can get the wound truly clean and properly bandaged (as you learn in a WFA/WFR course). A thick antibiotic cream might only be putting a water resistant layer over the bacteria, keeping it moist and warm and happy.
> 
> I have zero experience or training with Quick Clot or military dressings with clotting chemicals on them. I personally wouldn't use them if bleeding can be controlled with direct pressure.


high-percentage zinc ointment. 
Amazon.com: Bacitracin Zinc Ointment 1 Oz / 28 G (Pack of 4): Health & Personal Care

Or hydrogen peroxide in a small squeeze bottle. The foaming action helps draw out dirt, and is also a sterilization fluid. Then apply the ointment, and bandage if wanted/needed to keep blood from getting on stuff. Repeat and let it air out once at home (no bandage).


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm always going to be a new at this sport. 

I don't keep a ton on me, but an emergency blanket definitely helps. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sub7even (Jan 28, 2013)

at least i can prepare some stuff before off to the road


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

CSC said:


> high-percentage zinc ointment.
> Amazon.com: Bacitracin Zinc Ointment 1 Oz / 28 G (Pack of 4): Health & Personal Care
> 
> Or hydrogen peroxide in a small squeeze bottle. The foaming action helps draw out dirt, and is also a sterilization fluid. Then apply the ointment, and bandage if wanted/needed to keep blood from getting on stuff. Repeat and let it air out once at home (no bandage).


I'll look into the Zinc Bacitracin. Thanks.

Be aware that hydrogen peroxide can scar - it kills some of your cells along with the bacteria. It also hurts.


----------



## rottenronny (Mar 16, 2010)

Gregon2wheels said:


> Be aware that hydrogen peroxide can scar - it kills some of your cells along with the bacteria.


Track cred with your buddies :thumbsup:


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory lasts forever. Mountain bike rides get more epic with each re-telling.


----------



## Ferrari353 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gregon2wheels said:


> Pain heals. Chicks dig scars. Glory lasts forever. Mountain bike rides get more epic with each re-telling.


I have a scar on my chin that I used to try to hide, but I've grown used to it and I actually kind of like it now. It's slowly going away though. And my story isn't very epic. I was just being stupid and riding over my head.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brentj7 (Feb 1, 2013)

this is awesome good thing i bought most of this stuff


----------



## zdorf23 (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a great thread! Gives good insight to ideas of items to bring on the trail. I always have gear on me from a small first aid kit, to a BOB in my car, and to a GOOD tote at home. Some really good ideas about items to keep on a person off in the woods riding.


----------



## avatar4281 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am just posting this because I need to make 5 posts before I am allowed to create a new thread on the forum.


----------



## ktmracer124 (Jan 8, 2013)

Great thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jah5z6 (Feb 6, 2013)

thanks for the ideas. great stuff.


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

Great suggestions, just getting back into riding and will definitely be putting together a 'must take list'!


----------



## squeak12 (Mar 12, 2012)

Good Stuff


----------



## barneyhanway (Jan 30, 2013)

CSC said:


> The foaming action helps draw out dirt, and is also a sterilization fluid.


Something I learned in home brewing - "you can't sterilise a turd". Meaning something has to be clean before it can be sterilised.

For what it's worth. Great thread, thanks everyone.


----------



## kleavers (Jan 29, 2013)

awesome! answers to questions I've had.


----------



## Snypr18 (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## bhull4 (Feb 20, 2013)

Good Stuff


----------



## hocorider3700 (Aug 10, 2012)

Spifficus said:


> A couple of safety pins, for temp repairs of torn Camelbak straps, broken zippers, etc.


thumbs up for the safety pins. very nice to have when your hydration pack or seat bag is falling apart


----------



## Tgunner08 (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm going to have to get a camelback and start packing. Great info! Good stuff for someone new to mtbiking!!


----------



## pzawadzki (Jan 22, 2013)

Good info!!! Tks


----------



## Hank13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Good post. Great for newbies that need some help


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

I like the lists, thanks guys!


----------



## Blackmagic247 (Mar 31, 2013)

thanks for the info...exactly what i was looking for...


----------



## namsek (Apr 16, 2013)

Looking forward to going out on my first trail ride soon and finally got all my essential gear together thanks to this thread. Great info here, thanks!


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Among the usual things, I carry a DIY cable lock just in case I must leave my bike. It is 10 feet of the lightest rigging wire West Marine sells, with swedged loops (from West) on either end. I have a tiny lock. The whole thing ways 4 ounces. It won't stop anyone who wants my bike and has a wire cutter, but may stop a crime of opportunity. I can go into a convenience store for a minute or tow with a degree of safety.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> Among the usual things, I carry a DIY cable lock just in case I must leave my bike. It is 10 feet of the lightest rigging wire West Marine sells, with swedged loops (from West) on either end. I have a tiny lock. The whole thing ways 4 ounces. It won't stop anyone who wants my bike and has a wire cutter, but may stop a crime of opportunity. I can go into a convenience store for a minute or tow with a degree of safety.


That's a great idea!


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

This is a work in progress, subject to change:

Handlebar Bag
Sleeping bag
Tent + Ground cover
Sleeping Pad
Gortex Jacket

Panniers
Pull-overs
Rain Gear
Food
Gloves
Helmet liner
Under-armor gear
Ditty bag w/ misc stuff
Camp Equipment
Food
Camera Tripod
GoPro Guerillapod

Frame Bag
Repair kit (tools / parts)
First Aid kit
Spare batteries
Tire pump
Luggage lock

On Body / In Camelbak
Hydration bladder
Water Sanitation stuff
Maps
Bandannas
Shemagh
Leatherman
Credit Card / Cash
TP / wet wipes
Hat
Helmet

Gas Tank
Camera
Cell Phone
Ipod
Recharger

Feed Bag 1
Food snacks / Garbage

Mounted On Handlebars
Cue sheet
Map
Headlight
GoPro Mount
GPS mount


----------



## 79ford (Aug 25, 2012)

Wouldn't it be easier to pull a small trailer instead? haha


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

I also carry latex gloves. They can be used in first aid or when touching the chain.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

After today's ride in the desert, I'm going to add a collapsible umbrella to make instant shade. I'll probably cut some or all of the handle off to save weight.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

79ford said:


> Wouldn't it be easier to pull a small trailer instead? haha


Na, almost all of the stuff that I have on my list is fairly small. The bulky stuff (which is fairly light) is either on the handlebars or on the rack. The heavier things (tools, maintenance parts) are centered on the bike and are fairly small.

Its not a minimalist build, nor is it a maximalist / comfort build; but somewhere in between.

Added a Key-Bak Retractable Reel Keychain to the list as well to secure the camelbak bite-valve / tube to the pack.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> I also carry latex gloves. They can be used in first aid or when touching the chain.


Good idea, me too buy the good ones, don't skimp on gloves.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

One website's opinion: Trail Tech: What To Pack For Long Mountain Bike Rides - BikeRadar

Mechanical stuff only. Good for an _all_ or multi-day ride. Maybe a little overkill for most of even my longer rides around here. No mention of food and water.


----------



## 1moremile (May 10, 2013)

I ride by myself a lot. I purchased a "Spot" device for back country snowmobiling and now carry it biking. This device has a 911 button that when activated will allow emergency personnel to locate you via gps. Also a button to alert friends that you are o.k. but need assistance. May not be necessary for most riders, but is incredible peace of mind.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

Gregon2wheels said:


> One website's opinion: Trail Tech: What To Pack For Long Mountain Bike Rides - BikeRadar
> 
> Mechanical stuff only. Good for an _all_ or multi-day ride. Maybe a little overkill for most of even my longer rides around here. No mention of food and water.


Third paragraph, "In addition to nutrition, hydration and identification, here are 20 items to bring on your next backcountry mountain bike ride." but they don't go into any detail on food which would be good. Great ideas for hardware, I hadn't thought about a chainring bolt. 



1moremile said:


> I ride by myself a lot. I purchased a "Spot" device for back country snowmobiling and now carry it biking. This device has a 911 button that when activated will allow emergency personnel to locate you via gps. Also a button to alert friends that you are o.k. but need assistance. May not be necessary for most riders, but is incredible peace of mind.


That's good idea too!


----------



## angelika (May 17, 2013)

In my opinion, one or two spare cellphone batteries(full charged), waterproof clothing, headlight, enough water for drink are essential.


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

Personally on shorter rides, I keep my gear to a minimum.
Water, tire levers, tube, pump, and a multi tool with a chain breaker. Maybe food depending on the length. Longer rides, I generally pack on a case by case basis.

Here is a video with some pretty in depth commentary (link starts at how to pack for a mountain ride section) How to Pack for a Ride - YouTube


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

After Saturday's crash, I'll add something to my packing list: spare shorts. It makes getting home after the EMTs cut yours off much easier.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> After Saturday's crash, I'll add something to my packing list: spare shorts. It makes getting home after the EMTs cut yours off much easier.


Oh crap. What happened?


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Gregon2wheels said:


> Oh crap. What happened?


You can see my ride profile on Strava at Bike Ride Profile | Morning Ride near California, USA | Times and Records | Strava may notice that for a bit, I'm doing better than 140 mph. That reflects being aboard a helicopter after leaving the single track at a very inopportune moment. The ER staff removed everything I was wearing with the help of a surgical scissors. The hospital called my wife, who rushed over but did not bring anything for me to wear. Once I'm heeled, I'll carry at least extra clothes.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Bruce in SoCal said:


> You can see my ride profile on Strava at Bike Ride Profile | Morning Ride near California, USA | Times and Records | Strava may notice that for a bit, I'm doing better than 140 mph.


Damn EMTs and their scissors (my favorites are Clauss titanium bonded shears).










Looks like you made it most of the way. That's what you get for bushwhacking off trail. Seriously, I hope you didn't get too hurt.


----------



## SonOfLiberty (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for this. Glad I'm not the only one that carries a gun.


----------



## Parsons21 (May 16, 2013)

Thanks! It seems like you thought of everything. I would also recommend an Osprey hydration pack- it's just like a Camelbak, but less expensive and the water tube mouthpiece is magnetized! It is great for on-the-go drinking.



Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


----------



## gr4474 (Jun 4, 2013)

formica said:


> How about NOT burning it and packing it out? Zip locks are good for that. Many areas are under fire restrictions and one stray spark...... Leave No Trace principles, which apply to bikers too, are a great guideline.


Gross just bury it.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

gr4474 said:


> Gross just bury it.


Yes, just bury it and be done.


----------



## thorstenson203 (Jun 24, 2013)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Chris for this list. I have been able to start compiling my pack based off of your list.


----------



## thorstenson203 (Jun 24, 2013)

Fancy Hat said:


> If two tubes is all you need for the WORST of circumstances, you've never had three flats on a ride. Here's my kit, which has evolved over 14 years of riding. If there's anything in there that seems a little odd it's because I've needed it and didn't have it, or come close to spending an unplanned night in the woods.
> 
> Aside from whatever clothes work with the day's weather, *my minimalist short ride kit:*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the list!


----------



## JoeDougieDouglas (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm shortfalling a bit on this because I have only just started riding MTB, but on each ride I carry a small-ish saddle bag which has...

Tyre levers, Allen Keys, Wallet with ID, Phone, Keys...

Looking at a bigger saddle bag so that I can pack more of the essentials such as a new tube, dumbell spanner, zip ties, small pump (maybe frame mounted), maybe a leatherman or similar.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

After a recent (disastrous) ride, I have added 2 cravats and an ace bandage to my camelbak.


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Everyone's first aid kits are usually different but it's always a good idea to carry a little one with you and a larger one in the car. In my camelback, I usually have:

Various bandages
Gauze pads
Alcohol prep pads
Ibuprofen/Tums
Laytex gloves
QuickClot
Plastic bags
Tape


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Going for a 4 ride tomorrow or so. I dont have a camelback but do have a sowmehwta decent pakc with lots of storage. I am taking the following

- Water bottle on bike

And items in pack, I organized them the best I could,

-Water bottles
-spare tubes
-glue patch kit and tire levers
- Mini tire pump 
- Mulit tool ( topeak ) 
- One of those leatherman tools
- Bike maps of immediate are 
- assorted rags in case bike needs a wipe down
- snacks
-bandaids just in case
- Phone
- zip ( cable ) ties
- electrical tape.

I also threw my ball hat in just in case I stop for a bit to eat and want to through it on.

Anybody see anything Im missing?

And a towel or two to wipe my face down if its hot


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

There's lots of stuff I wouldn't leave home without that you haven't listed. Read prior posts.

Most notably, you are missing your wallet and first aid.


----------



## mtb_beginner (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you guys for this thread. 
I usually park my car at the mid stretch of the trail I frequently ride to. The farthest point is no more than 3 miles from my car. So I'm very willing to risk having to walk back. I can afford to bring only my helmet and my cellphone. But next time, I will never leave the drinks in my car.


----------



## JerB (Jul 10, 2012)

Back with a pack update.

3L Hydration pack
Alien multi tool
Leatherman tool
Cable ties
electrical tape
topeak multi pump
patch kit
spare tube
hammer gels
Granola bars
gatroade in bottle on bike
first aid kit
ID
keys 
sunglasses
phone


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Island20v said:


> Everyone's first aid kits are usually different but it's always a good idea to carry a little one with you and a larger one in the car. In my camelback, I usually have:
> 
> Various bandages
> Gauze pads
> ...


Nice list.

I also usually bring a bandana which can be used as a sling or tourniquet.

Posted via Tapatalk


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

up to 50 km: tools, water, phone, cash; above 50 km: tire repaire kit, food, dressing, map


----------



## chelly (Sep 21, 2011)

*Hi*



sagitt77 said:


> up to 50 km: tools, water, phone, cash; above 50 km: tire repaire kit, food, dressing, map


What I missed(I did not read all..) is a spare breaking pads, has been usefull for me specially in the mountains!
Greetz From Belgium


----------



## rvrrunner (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm new to MtB but have been white water rafting on wilderness rivers for years. I carry a SPOT locator with me when riding solo. Has emergency locator function but also tracking function so family knows where I am. Has saved several friends on the river and hiking after bad accidents.


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

I always carry at least one ace bandage with me and I have a bandana looped through a key ring on my packs strap. Make an easy to grab sweat rag as well. 
Alcohol prep pads or whipes. Medicines also.


----------



## Jams_805 (Aug 15, 2013)

So Far:
Camelbak HAWG
-first aid kit- assorted bandaids, alcohol wipes, ace bandage, instant cold pack, quick clot
-2 Tubes
-a few Gu Gels and a clif bar
-Meds-Ibuprofen, heart burn meds, and IMMODIUM! the runs on a trail sucks!
-a lil Toilet paper
-duct tape
-zip ties
-wallet with ID and ins. card
-Cell Phone
EDIT: 4 pack of SRAM powerlinks
Saddle bag-
-Co2
-Patch kit
-Tire levers
-multitool
-pump on frame

im going to give this a try and see if I see the need to add more stuff.. I like to be prepared


----------



## Koni13 (Aug 29, 2013)

This is a fantastic list, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheSuperV (Jul 2, 2012)

Fix a flat. Trust me. Its more valuable then anyone realizes. Potassium permanganate (helps with the runs very fast) and contact cement won't hurt when the valve stem gets a cut.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

rvrrunner said:


> I'm new to MtB but have been white water rafting on wilderness rivers for years. I carry a SPOT locator with me when riding solo. Has emergency locator function but also tracking function so family knows where I am. Has saved several friends on the river and hiking after bad accidents.


Just curious, when you say "saved", do you mean, had EMS waiting at trailhead/take-out, were able to arrange for a heli evac, or what?


----------



## justine (Oct 9, 2013)

Awesome suggestions. Very helpful for a newbie like me. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Jasonstiller (Sep 9, 2013)

Holy crap, where was this post a week ago?! Ive got pretty much everything ACCEPT first aid in my kit. My front tire sank in unseen deep sand on a medium downhill and I landed in rocks. Gouged my knee pretty bad and rode 5 miles back with blood all over the front of my leg. On the add list is Gauze, medical tape bandaids and alcohal wipes.


----------



## PBNinja (Jan 30, 2014)

For an afternoon or day out,

On or about personal clothing which will be weather appropriate.

Phone
Wallet
Keys with mini flashlight 
Snack bars and energy gels.

In Saddlebag

Puncture repair kit with tyre levers
Spare Tube
Space Blanket
Working glove (small thin and rubber palmed)
A few plasters and cleansing wipes

On bike frame

Bike light with fresh charged batteries, just in case of a hold up or afternoon start where there's the possibility of returning in the dark.
Water bottle 750ml

In bag/Rucksack

Another spare tube
Shock pump
Tyre pump
First aid kit - various bandages, plasters, steriwipes, latex gloves, trauma scissors, triangular sling, x 2 space blankets and hand sanitiser.
Fire kit - lighter and tinder (very small amount as a just in case)
Tarp Shelter 3x3 meters with pegs and paracord ties
More water
Food plus a wee bit extra
More gels for riding partners
Possibly a flask if it's cold outside 
"Comfort" bag which consists of sachets of coffee and hot chocolate etc, a few boiled sweets and glucose/dextrose/lucozade tablets
"Medical" bag with painkillers, anti inflammatorys, nasal sprays, small vaseline tin, antihistamine tabs, cold and flu tablets and lemsip sachets. Spare small hand sanitiser too.
Wind up radio/flashlight
Spare battery charging pack with assortment of connectors (strava runs down the battery on the phone something shocking)
Leatherman multitool
Flashight AAA batteries
Headlight AAA batteries
Spare AAA batteries
Pen, notebook
Handwarmers (4 x twin packs)
large black bin bag
Sit mat (small, light, packs flat and saves a wet cold backside)
Hobo stove with fuel and cooking pot/cup combo with soup sachets and eating utensils inside.
Wet wipes travel pack.

In car

Change of clothes and shoes, spare coat, very important clean socks and talcum powder 

I guess when it's all listed out like that it looks like a lot, it's not really and most of the stuff is very small or light or packs inside itself or something else. I am the organised one and tend to ride or hike with three or four others. 

Having been in a couple of tight spots before over the years I've learned you never know what is going to happen or when and the one time you need it is the one time you never have it!! I would tend to think in the case of a severe injury to someone in the group that the best option is to stabilise, keep warm and dry and be able to sit waiting for help in a little bit of relative comfort.

Of course if i'm going out by myself for an hour or whatever it's the saddlebag and what's on the bike and in my pockets.


----------



## mantrain (May 23, 2013)

Chris130 said:


> That is a great idea.
> 
> Here's my $0.02.
> 
> ...


I have given this post some thought and, I am not sure I would be that interested to have so many things. I am not backpacking the Sierra Nevadas and I am no survivalist. It will add lots of weight to my pack that will need to push uphill, etc. I certainly would like to have just a few essentials. bottom line is I will survive if my bike becomes disabled. I could walk the many miles -- Hell, the Germans invaded and almost conquered Russia in '41/'42 and 90% of the troops marched on foot to the gates of Moscow. SO if I had to walk back I could. I just want to cover like to or three of most likely contingencies. But having to prep for anything that could or might happen, then I would have to stock that long list of supplies, plus learn how to use em all.


----------



## jspansel (Mar 19, 2014)

Didnt notice it in this thread... (didnt read all 26 pages) but a Feminine Pad (yes, that kind), I have read makes for a great first aid addition. Makes sense...


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

jspansel said:


> Didnt notice it in this thread... (didnt read all 26 pages) but a Feminine Pad (yes, that kind), I have read makes for a great first aid addition. Makes sense...


When I broke my nose I had a tampon up each nostril.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cameden (Aug 28, 2013)

my .02:

seatbag for shorter trips: spare tube, co2 cartridge and pump attachment, topeak hexus II multi tool, couple bandaids and quaze pads of different size, couple saftey pins, paper clip, 2 extra chain links and pins, powerlink, and a lighter wrapped in duct tape. bottle of water in the cage.

Platypus pack for longer rides: Black Diamond Spot headlamp, Blackburn Evo 13 Airstick pump, topeak hexus II multi tool, Gerber suspension multi tool (conviently attachted to the outside for easy access), spare tube, co2 cartridge and pump attachment, steel core tire lever, couple bandaids and quaze pads of different size, couple saftey pins, paper clip, little bit of TP, ace bandage, couple granola bars, 2 extra chain links and pins, powerlink, and a lighter wrapped in duct tape. as much water as i need in the ol pack (up to 100oz.).

might seam like a lot but it really isnt, i like to have basic first aide supplies because when they come in handy, they really come in handy. obviously based on the specific conditions and the trail at hand things change.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

At the recommendation of an old biker who rides the deserts of the Southwest USA, I added a hair comb to my kit. Not only does it combat "helmet hair," he says it is the best thing for removing stickers from cholla cactus. He says that if you so much as brush against one, you will pick up a cluster of stickers. (He says they will jump at you from a foot away.) In any event, you can't grab them and pull them off because if you try, they'll stick to your fingers and hands, too. So, you can get under it with a comb and pry it off. I hope to avoid chollas, but decided to be prepared since I ride the desert a lot.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

The list I made was just general after seeing what some of you guys have said gave me more things that I had overlooked, thanks.


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

Williambopy said:


> Just before each of our program, I personally called Chicago escorts by phone double. For instances I actually kept voicemail emails that have been punctually came back. We visit the girl's privately-owned incall site and was approached through the woman's by the due date. I used to be guided right into a clear, well-appointed room using comfortable audio participating in phone. While, it had become your primary conference, treated everyone as being a most loved companion. Your treatment experienced a lot more like a proper affectionate expertise compared to a company. The period together seemed to be the particular concise explaination unrushed.


Wtf? Are you serious dude lol...


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I've only been riding since early May and have already used half of the stuff listed on this thread.


----------



## smartwinner (Oct 10, 2014)

great idea,just do it


----------



## 45CALifornia (Dec 11, 2014)

when it comes to the camelbak, remember that water is heavy. 2 liters of water is great, but a 1.5 will get you through most rides and shed some weight.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Well, that really depends on the climate, temperature and how long your ride is.


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

And how much you sweat and how hard you ride and...


----------



## MTB Living (Jan 18, 2015)

Great thread! I always go by the motto less is more when on a bike however there are some things which are a necessity. 

As a minimum I carry..

Plenty of water
Spare Tubes
Hand Pump
Tire Levers
Multi Tool
Allen Key Set
Chain Tool
Cell Phone


----------



## SlideFox (Apr 10, 2015)

This is something I invested in just this morning. One of those pocket battery packs to recharge your phone should it die on you. My wife was using a tracking app on her phone and playing music, and her phone died on the trail. Thankfully her sisters phone still had juice.

I picked up a charge pack and shorty charge cable (about 6" long) from walmart for roughly $30-$40.


----------



## hartleyd75 (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi All

I have set up a Facebook group, for routes and general stuff about mtb if anyone is interested you can find it here, love to here from you guys 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/364901913697502/


----------



## kanewtz (Apr 8, 2015)

Just got into MTB.

So far I've Bought:
- Mini Pump
- Tyre Lever Kit


To Buy:
- Either Alien 2 or CB M19 (which one is better?)
- Osprey Raptor 14
- Spare Tubes
- Chain Links
- Y-tool with 8/9/10mm sockets
- Leather man

Anything I am missing?


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

was scanning through some of the pages, and came across people mentioning bringing chain links etc for busted up chains. Is it not a good idea to just bring a whole extra chain? Is it overkill?


----------



## markec123 (May 19, 2014)

Whole chain is way more heavier and takes more space in backpack then few links.


----------



## cyclingpassion (Jun 8, 2015)

Very helpful! Thanks! Chris


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

markec123 said:


> Whole chain is way more heavier and takes more space in backpack then few links.


Yes, couple links and spare masterlink. Whole chain is heavy and takes lots of space.

Those who carry a lighter, I do same and had the flint go bad, it would not spark, just kinda disintegrated so be sure to test it and replace every few years.


----------



## WASHOFSKYC (Mar 9, 2016)

Good idea for a thread


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 27, 2016)

Holy - I guess I'm the type that will learn the hard way. I guess if I was going on a very long ride I would consider more stuff. I usually just bring some bug spray, water, my phone, kleenex (them allergies in the summer sometimes get to me) and I carry this all in my little pouch that's beneath the seat of my bike (it also acts as a slight mud-flap lol!). I have no extra tubes or tools for my bike (I do have an allan key set though) but I don't carry that stuff with me. I just bought a new bike this year, so it'll take some getting used to all the new gadgets and stuff it has on it. The other day I just realized bikes have tubeless tires... and I don't have a clue if mine is or not Haha!

Thanks for the list - definitely is something to look back on.


----------



## Kharmore (Jul 7, 2016)

I like some of the ideas I've seen, thanks!


----------



## jproaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Lots of great lists. Needing to create my first kit. Do most LBS carry the essential gear? Amazon or cycle specific websites?

John


----------



## jproaster (Jul 20, 2016)

Grabbed a great pump; cant remember the name but it started with an L. Cant believe how efficient it is for it's small size.


----------



## khagan (Aug 6, 2016)

helpful.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

Jeez, some of you carry so much gear I wonder how you have any fun riding! But tons of great info, made me re-evaluate my pack. I honestly don't think I need to add anything after 14 pages lol. Good stuff!


----------



## Usman22152 (Aug 25, 2016)

Great thread, just got into mountain biking and went out for the first time yesterday and can see how some of these items can come in handy.


----------



## trail_cat13 (Sep 14, 2016)

nice comprehensive list!


----------



## grimacetimus (Dec 16, 2016)

Between being an ex-rider (and just getting back into now), a hunter, and general survivalist, I prefer overkill vs. minimalist. Granted, my local rides, it's definitely overkill; however, for the foreseeable future (until I've shed about 40-50#), I'm taking more water than I need ...and a full load to increase my endurance objectives.

Tubes + Pump
Gloves & Helmet (wearing)
Clamp-on bike light setup
Two tire levers
Patch Kit
Chain tool + spare links

Matches, Cig. lighter & survival lighter
Solar Blanket
Signal mirror
Compact first aid kit w/Analgesics and blood-clot pack
Survival Knife
Gerber multi-tool
Bug spray (bugs don't usually bite me though ...my blood must be toxic  )


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

Zip ties, straps and/or duct tape. Improvise adapt and overcome!


----------



## Tblood (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

This is a great idea. I've wondered about a lot of this. Growing up on bikes, I never worried about anything - just went out in jeans and a t shirt and then made it home each night. 

Now, I carry my camel-bak with my concealed carry pistol in it (more for wild life/ parking lot thieves) some energy snack bars, a basic first aid kit, Ka Bar, and of course my cell so I can map my rides.


I'm gonna toss in a spare multi-tool, and get some tire change items after reading this. I've also got an external power pack with usb port I can toss in there.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Shotgun Jeremy said:


> Now, I carry my camel-bak with my concealed carry pistol in it (more for wild life/ parking lot thieves) some energy snack bars, a basic first aid kit, Ka Bar, and of course my cell so I can map my rides.


i don't mean to be critical, but what use is a pistol in a backpack? In the event of an animal encounter, you'll be dinner before you can get to it. In the event you get robbed, the robber will get your backpack and bike before you can get to it.


----------



## Shotgun Jeremy (Mar 14, 2017)

Better than leaving it in the truck.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm surprised no one mentioned clothing in a backpack for a mountain bike ride, and only a few mentioned flashlights. What happens when it cools off and the sun goes down? Don't you guys bring sweatpants, a jacket, and a flashlight with handlebar mount? I'm in the Southwest "sun belt" and it still can get under 60 degrees when the sun goes down, so northern latitude bikers need heavier clothing at the end of the ride, correct?


----------



## kybikeman (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm new to mountain biking, this really helps thanks!


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

I just cracked my smartphone screen last evening while biking (it still works but nevertheless a bummer). Just ordered a nylon protector. The gel protector on the sides and back didn't cut it for some reason. 

Also I ordered a rear tire bike rack for placing either a backpack or duffel bag, so I don't have to wear a backpack. I sweat like crazy and need to give my back a break from the moisture and abrasion of having the backpack constantly bouncing against my skin.

One other thing: I have had a flat tire pretty far in the trail once and it really sucked getting back. I scraped up my back rim riding back because it would have taken forever to walk back. I have a cheap $10 hand pump and it actually works pretty good, even with Presta valves. So you could put an extra tire tube in a backpack, but the Slime self-sealing tubes usually work fine without having to do that. Ironically that one time with the flat deep on the trail was with a Slime tube, but I think it had more to do with a motorcycle being on the trail earlier and cracking rocks that made them sharp. That was the only time a Slime tube went flat; the other time was in the garage but when I pumped it back up it never went flat again. They are great tubes and you can get them on Amazon for around $8-14 each.


----------



## Tank29 (Apr 16, 2017)

New to the MTB scene and getting my CB loaded and ready for a couple rides this coming week...Lots of great info in here...Thanks


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

I like to travel as light as possible:

- Camelbak Rogue

Everything below I keep in a light weight pouch I got at REI. Total weight is less than 1lb:

- 1 light weight tube
- Inflator head with 2x 20g cartriges (29er. **** inflating with a hand pump!)
- 1 tire lever
- Tire plug kit (running tubless)
- Tire patch kit (incase spare tube gets a flat)
- Lyzene light weight multi/chain tool
- 1 derailleur hanger 
- 2x quick links
- mini first aid kit (band aids, alcohol wipes, sting wipes, iodine, gauze)
- mini swiss army knife
- a couple zip ties and a length of coiled duct tape
- latex gloves
- $20 bill

If i'm riding into the wilderness where there aren't too many people around, I bring the following in case of an impromptu camping trip, also packed into an REI pouch. Total weight is also less than one lb:

- para cord bracelet
- XL emergency blanket
- lighter
- bigger knife
- lifestraw

Cell phone, protein bars + snacks, water as needed are a given. Always with me.


----------



## mrFreelancer (Apr 25, 2017)

dplevy81 said:


> I like to travel as light as possible:
> 
> - Camelbak Rogue
> 
> ...


Geezuz! "zip ties, duct tape and latex gloves"!? Are you planning a heist at some point in your ride?


----------



## dplevy81 (Mar 17, 2017)

mrFreelancer said:


> Geezuz! "zip ties, duct tape and latex gloves"!? Are you planning a heist at some point in your ride?


Yes.

All joking aside, you can fix pretty much anything with duct tape and zip ties. They're also both good for sealing up a wound. The latex gloves, if you ever have to administer first aid to someone, you'll be glad you brought them. :thumbsup:


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Man...I love the idea of the zip ties. Duh!! they really can fix just about anything! Why didn't i think of that before


----------



## mathers (May 11, 2017)

Great stuff here. Especially for us just getting into the MTB scene.


----------



## krel (May 9, 2017)

I wanted to share the contents of my first aid kit (hiking and biking) and tool kit (biking only) both to provide a starting point for others and to get any feedback on things I'm missing or over carrying.

For my specific case I am usually with my kids, and everyone's pack has food, water, and a whistle at a minimum. I always have a multitool in my pocket (mini leatherman) so I don't have a knife on the list. 

First aid contents
-----
Combo whistle/compass/matches
Non-latex gloves
Bacitracin
Bandaids (variety, I get the tough strips because the adhesive is a lot better)
Wound wipes
Wound powder
Gauze
Medical tape
Benadryl
Ibuprofen 
Tweezers
Safety pins
Duct tape
Rubber bands
Zip ties
Sunscreen
Lip balm
Cash

Total weight about 10oz/280g

My pack has a pocket intended for a rain cover in the bottom, I removed the cover and all first aid stuff fits in that pocket, so it's all organized in one place.

Other misc stuff that goes on every trip
-----
Water
Food
Paper towels (toilet paper)
Empty gallon bag (trash/etc)

Finally, here's my tools/parts for biking specifically. 

2x tubes (bikes vary from 24" to 29" to 27.5"+ and 26" will work in any)
Patch kit
Master links
Pump
Bike multitool w chain
15mm wrench

So, any thoughts? Anything I'm missing? I'd thin this down if it was just me but I'm covering FA/tool needs for 4-6 people.


----------



## sultan1975 (May 19, 2017)

great idea


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

For shorter rides:
*24oz bottle in my bottle cage
*Saddle bag with below inside
*Multi-tool
*Chain breaker
*KMC missing link
*2 tire levers
*co2 pump
*Spare tube (even though I am tubeless)
*patch kit

For longer rides:
I just take all the stuff out of my saddle bag and throw it in my hydration pack with 2.5L water filled
Add a power bar or 2


----------

